# Oscar's life in pictures



## Blondie

Congratulations to you and your beautiful family. Love the pictures. Your Oscar is very handsome and looks so sweet!


----------



## Wendy427

What sweet, sweet pictures! Love the sandbox!


----------



## Discoverer

*July 6th 2011*

Posing for the camera










King of beasts 










Maybe with a shovel I can dig faster ....


----------



## Spike and Tiger

What a cutie!! These photos are giving me puppy fever!  haha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, Oscar is so cute.


----------



## bluefrogmama

What a precious little furball! He's so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## Jige

Oscar is simply adorable!!!


----------



## Laurie

Oscar is just too darn adorable for words!!!!

You may have mentioned it before, but from which breeder did you get him?


----------



## Discoverer

Laurie said:


> ... from which breeder did you get him?


He came from "Chuckanut Retrievers" in Bellingham, WA. 
The famous Andy (Pedigree: Am/Can CH Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel SDHF OS) is Oscar's grandfather*.*


----------



## Neeko13

Oh Oscar, your Awesome looking, love all the pics :: Keep them coming cant wait to see him grow!!!


----------



## Discoverer

*July 11th, 2011*

Playing with stick










How can I bite this thing???


----------



## younggtx

Oscar is too cute for words. 
Your photos are so wonderful.




Discoverer said:


> He came from "Chuckanut Retrievers" in Bellingham, WA.
> The famous Andy (Pedigree: Am/Can CH Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel SDHF OS) is Oscar's grandfather*.*


Likewise, Andy is also Bodhi's grandfather.


----------



## KaMu

lol That pic of the BALL and Oscar! Don't worry little guy, you will be able to defeat that big ball one day  He is a beautiful boy and in the first set of pictures with you daughter they are.....waaay too cute.....frameable!


----------



## bluefrogmama

I am loving these pictures!! I will be stalking this thread now! :


----------



## Debles

Oscar is so adorable! Those wildeyed puppy pics bring back memories from just a few months ago of our Sasha who will be one on Aug. 4!


----------



## Discoverer

KaMu said:


> lol That pic of the BALL and Oscar! Don't worry little guy, you will be able to defeat that big ball one day



I think I can see the top of it!


----------



## Discoverer

younggtx said:


> Likewise, Andy is also Bodhi's grandfather.


Somehow I missed that part of your post. So Oscar and Bodhi are relatives ! : How old is Bodhi now and who is his parents? And btw Bodhi's pictures on flickr are absolutely stunning, I really like them.


----------



## Discoverer

*July 16th 2011*










Slowly discovering the way to upstairs









Note the leaf in his paw he bit off the flower and hide under the table with it.


----------



## Wendy427

awww I'm really enjoying this picture-diary of little Oscar! Looks like you're training him to walk upstairs with little treats on each stair?


----------



## baileyboym22

I LOVE these pics, your love of Oscar, his antics and life and his NAME!!!!


----------



## mygoldenkids

Love the pics--so cute! I can't wait to bring my little boy home in one week!


----------



## Discoverer

Biting paradise 










Smile!










Carrot, yum !


----------



## Wendy427

yay! More Oscar pics! SUCH a cutie-pie!


----------



## Discoverer

*July 27th 2011 (11 weeks)*



















Oscar met 3 years old Golden on the camp to play with:



























Had a blast on a beach


----------



## Wendy427

wow, Oscar's brave at the water's edge! He could teach my Lacey a thing or two! (She really doesn't like the water)


----------



## EvilNessCroft

What a cutie! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## mylissyk

More, more please!


----------



## davebeech

love seeing Oscar's adventures already and attaching him grow too


----------



## Discoverer

*August 6, 2011 (12 weeks)*



















First time on a sailboat


----------



## Discoverer

*August 9, 2011 (13 weeks)*


----------



## Wendy427

I love seeing Oscar's life in pictures! He's getting so big!


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> I love seeing Oscar's life in pictures! He's getting so big!


 At 13 weeks he is whopping 26lbs and 15.5in at the shoulders.


----------



## iansgran

He is a doll, and so are your kids. And you either take great pics or have a wonderful camera.


----------



## Discoverer

Ian'sgran said:


> He is a doll, and so are your kids. And you either take great pics or have a wonderful camera.


 Thank you. That's a beauty of the digital photography - take hundreds pictures and leave only those few you are really happy about. And with a good camera the kept ratio is much higher :agree:


----------



## tippykayak

What a great thread! I love the pup and kid pictures. What a lucky dog.


----------



## Discoverer

*August 14, 2011 (13 weeks)*


----------



## Wendy427

YAY more Oscar pics! You know, he's absolutely fearless! Love the kayak pic!


----------



## baileyboym22

OH Oscar!!!!
He is wonderfully cute and seems to be such a character!!! Beautiful Boy on lots of expeditions!

I can't wait for one more week when Bello can start to do the same beyond the confines of the house. One more week and then free and clear to get to the Big Water (Lake Michigan) and anywhere else that sounds entertaining! He rides in the car like a champ! Loves his crate!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar is so darn cute, love pups when they are in this fluff ball stage.

The picture of him in the kayak is priceless.


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> ...You know, he's absolutely fearless! ...


 Hahaha, he is  He is not on shy side for sure. I try to introduce him to as many surroundings, people, children, dogs, other animals, surfaces and situations as I possible can when he is still young. The kayak picture was taken after sailing for 5 hours in rough weather - strong wind, big waves, so it was a bumpy ride. But he was fine and as soon as touched the land start playing and goofing around as usual. I am impressed with this pup :appl:


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Oscar is adorable! They grow up so fast!


----------



## vcm5

Aawhh too cute! I love the next to last one...so precious!


----------



## Discoverer

baileyboym22 said:


> OH Oscar!!!!
> He is wonderfully cute and seems to be such a character!!! Beautiful Boy on lots of expeditions!
> 
> I can't wait for one more week when Bello can start to do the same beyond the confines of the house. One more week and then free and clear to get to the Big Water (Lake Michigan) and anywhere else that sounds entertaining! He rides in the car like a champ! Loves his crate!


I had a conversation with our vet when Oscar was 8 weeks old and the vet had the same vision on socializing as I do. She said the risk of not getting properly socialized by keeping him withing the home bounds is much higher than get infected from walking around. Most of the dogs nowdays are vaccinated and if you are following the simple safety rules (don't let him bite or even sniff any waste and trash, keep away from areas where stray dog may be present, like SPCA walking areas, don't let him play with stick that was in other dog mouth, etc ) you'll reduce the risk to a minimum. Of course there is still a risk, so every owner make their own decision. All I know is that between 8-12 weeks is a critical time to puppy development, when they build their social skills to be used for the rest of their life. So we start exploring neighborhood from the day one and by now he met probably over 100 dogs and 500+ people. We took Oscar to big parties with many people, to the dogs parks (I did it once and don't like much - too many irresponsible dog owners, so we'll keep away from dog parks for awhile), to the ocean beach, river banks, we went camping for a week, I took him sailing few times, etc, etc - you got an idea. And as I said in my previous post he is not afraid of anything, the world is big fun, everybody likes him and he loves everybody.


----------



## Discoverer

*August 21, 2011 (14 weeks)*

Swimming in the river


----------



## Wendy427

Lookin' good, Oscar!


----------



## Discoverer

*August 27, 2011 (15 weeks)*

Here is another activity Oscar has lots of fun with - walking across logs.


----------



## rik6230

Beautiful photos


----------



## Wendy427

beautiful photos, for sure! Oscar is really growing up!


----------



## T-Joy

Oscar is magnificant!!!
Magnifique!!! Il est beau!!!

You have a very good camera, don't you? I had the pleasure watching the pics.

Love & Light from Paris :wavey:


----------



## Discoverer

T-Joy said:


> ..You have a very good camera, don't you? ..


I carry my old Nikon D50 on most of adventures with Oscar, but as proverb says:
*“Any tool is a weapon if you hold it right.”* :


----------



## T-Joy

Discoverer said:


> I carry my old Nikon D50 on most of adventures with Oscar, but as proverb says:
> *“Any tool is a weapon if you hold it right.”* :


You are right, I mean that proverb is right.

I have Nikon D 5000, my Christmas present, but I think I don't know how to use it I am blonde 
What lens you are using? Your photos are wonderful. Please teach me!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## elly

What a lovely photo diary, great idea and Oscar is a great little guy...hes a real little cute fur bear isnt he!


----------



## Discoverer

T-Joy said:


> What lens you are using? Your photos are wonderful. Please teach me!


Most of the time I am using the following three lenses:



 18-55mm f/3.5 - very sharp, fast and cheap lens, which is perfect for outdoor shooting on a sunny day
70-300mm f/4.5 VR - telephoto, but not very fast. I am using it mostly for a static or slow moving objects on a sunny days.
50mm f/1.8D - one of my favorite. Very fast and sharp. You can use pretty much in any light condition.
 There are more expensive and professional cameras and lenses, but the above combinations meet 99% of my needs for outdoor shooting.

And I am ALWAYS shooting in manual mode and always underexposed one or two steps. Auto settings tends to overexpose images, which is very difficult to correct afterwards, so I've never shoot in Auto. 
Hope that helps. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.:wavey:


----------



## sharlin

Having always rescued and never sharing in the joy of a new puppy I must say those are some of the best pics of "puppylove" I've ever seen. Can almost reach out and hug the little devil. Forgive my meddling, but, something about this one pic just made me wanna color splash it. I truly hope you don't mind.


----------



## Zazoo

Love your photos.. You have a gorgeous chubby boy, is he all fluff?.. As soon as I saw your photos I knew you were using a Nikon..  I'd get one if the lens weren't so expensive.. Hubby has a Canon T2i.. Your a talented photographer..


----------



## Zazoo

Wow love it!!... 



sharlin said:


> Having always rescued and never sharing in the joy of a new puppy I must say those are some of the best pics of "puppylove" I've ever seen. Can almost reach out and hug the little devil. Forgive my meddling, but, something about this one pic just made me wanna color splash it. I truly hope you don't mind.


----------



## Discoverer

sharlin said:


> Having always rescued and never sharing in the joy of a new puppy I must say those are some of the best pics of "puppylove" I've ever seen. Can almost reach out and hug the little devil. Forgive my meddling, but, something about this one pic just made me wanna color splash it. I truly hope you don't mind.


No, I don't mind, but I stop using the color splashing technique many, many years ago. I would rather use a wide open aperture to blur the background and bring some particular details up, which I want the viewer to pay attention to. Same thing you did when colored the pup, but more "natural" way. 
Thank you for playing with my photo 
Here is another shoot of the little bear:


----------



## Karen2

Cute!!!
Love this one.


----------



## Karen519

*Oscar*

Your Oscar is just adorable and the pictures are marvelous!!


----------



## 2dollys

Oscar is gorgeous!

I saw your pics of him on the transformations thread and thought, "Chuckanut?" So I found this thread and sure 'nough!

Mango is an Andy grandkid too, who are Oscars parents?


----------



## Discoverer

2dollys said:


> ... Mango is an Andy grandkid too, who are Oscars parents?


That's great!

Oscar's parents are April (Chuckanut Calendar Girl from Corum) and Bacardi (Chuckanut's Rum Runner)


And who are Mango's parents?


----------



## Discoverer

*September 4, 2011 (16 weeks)*

Couple shoots from the last weekend


----------



## Wendy427

beautiful pictures! Oscar's getting so big!


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Oscar's getting so big!


He's growing fast and start loosing his puppy fluff, the hair on his back became much harder now ...


----------



## davebeech

love the pics of Oscar, he looks like he's got a bit of lion cub about him


----------



## T-Joy

Hey, I admire you for the photos. 

Oscar is sooooo cute.  What a wonderful boy.


----------



## Angelina

Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Discoverer

*September 11, 2011 (4 month)*

Yesterday Oscar turned 4 months old, he weights 37lbs and 18.5in tall in the shoulders


----------



## Karen519

*Oscar*

Oscar sure has grown fast-he is such a beautiful boy!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

wow, what a cutie!!! so fluffy!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 4-month Birthday, Oscar, you sweetie-pie!


----------



## janine

Love your handsome Oscar. The nodding golden is pretty cute too


----------



## Discoverer

*September 20, 2011 (4 month)*

For the last week and a half a few things happened in Oscar's life:


He earned the full crate and divider is gone, He's never had a single accident in a crate.
Got microchipped. This brave soul didn't even peep during injection.:appl:
Received his last shot and fully vaccinated now.
He starts losing the puppy fluff and the hair on his back is not that soft anymore. Sigh ...

Day begins.









Puppies haven.


----------



## Bogart

I haven't been in the Forum for a long time. 
I have a 6 year old Male Golden and now a Male Golden Puppy which is 15 weeks old. He is a little fluffy Dude also and is losing the fluff on the top of his back still is fluffy on the side of the body and on his head.
My 2 boys are from the same Breeder. 
Cooper the puppy was in a litter of 4 and he was the only male in the litter.
He is such a confident little guy nothing seems to bother him and people are amazed of how mellow and well behaved he is. 
I have been taking him to Restaurants outdoor seatings with his Brother and he does very well there.
Enjoy your little guy,
Elke, Bogart and Cooper


----------



## Wendy427

Discoverer said:


> For the last week and a half a few things happened in Oscar's life:
> 
> 
> He earned the full crate and divider is gone, He's never had a single accident in a crate.
> Got microchipped. This brave soul didn't even peep during injection.:appl:
> Received his last shot and fully vaccinated now.
> He starts losing the puppy fluff and the hair on his back is not that soft anymore. Sigh ...


Congratulations, Oscar, on all your accomplishments (with the possible exception of the disappearing puppy fluff ... maybe your daddy can save some of your puppy fluff!) You're a big boy, now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures of Oscar, I just went through the entire thread and looked at all of them again. He's growing so fast, beautiful pup, he's going to be such a handsome Golden boy.


----------



## Tmac21

Hi,
Oscar is a beautiful pup and your pictures were great. This is my first time on the forum. I happened upon it just searching for Goldens. I lost my wonderful 7 year old golden, also named Oscar, very suddenly a week and a half ago. He looked so much like your Oscar as a pup. Anyway, best of luck with him he looks like a great dog. I look forward to seeing him grow.


----------



## Discoverer

Tmac21 said:


> Hi,
> Oscar is a beautiful pup and your pictures were great. This is my first time on the forum. I happened upon it just searching for Goldens. I lost my wonderful 7 year old golden, also named Oscar, very suddenly a week and a half ago. He looked so much like your Oscar as a pup. Anyway, best of luck with him he looks like a great dog. I look forward to seeing him grow.


I am so sorry for your lost, unfortunately dog's life is not very long. I am trying to enjoy every moment together and this is one of the reason I created this thread - to document and be able to go back in time. Oscar is growing very fast and when I scroll these pictures back I can't believe how quickly he is changing ...


----------



## Discoverer

*September 24, 2011 (4 month)*










Trying to catch the ducks


















It was submerged rock on a way back, but he managed to go over it









Yay! Successful retrieve!









Oscar loves to play with neighbor border collie Ace









Long retrieve


----------



## Aireal

Oscar is beautiful, love the pics. Wish I lived somewhere as gorgeous as this!


----------



## Wendy427

what a beautiful spot for Oscar to grow up! Great pics!


----------



## Lilliam

OOOOMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cutest little baby imaginable!!!!!!!!!!! Love the pics!!!!!!


----------



## MicheleKC87

He is adorable! And getting so big! 

Your pictures are amazing! You've got a good eye for photography.


----------



## Discoverer

MicheleKC87 said:


> ... And getting so big!


He's definitely getting big. At 20 weeks he is whooping 45 lbs :


----------



## T-Joy

Wonderful pics as usual!!!

Oscar is so handsome young boy. 
He reminds me of Joy at that age. Crazy, wonderful age


----------



## Discoverer

*Sep 28, 2011 (4 month)*

Playing tag with Ace


----------



## Wendy427

oh boy, what fun!


----------



## Discoverer

*October 2, 2011 (4 month)*

Oscar likes to swim









even try to dive 









Encountered the new creature









and well known one too


----------



## ShipIt

He is extremely adorable!


----------



## Discoverer

*October 8, 2011 (4 month)*


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

so cute!!!


----------



## Karen519

*oscar*

Oscar is so handsome!!


----------



## Discoverer

*October 10, 2011 (5 months)*

Today Oscar turned 5 months. He is 20" tall at shoulders and weighted 48.9 lbs. He is teething now and needs to have something in his mouth.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

aww little Oscar... Still so cute!!!  looking forward to seeing him again


----------



## Wendy427

awww Oscar...so GOOD to see you growing up into such a handsome guy! You're a sweetie!


----------



## T-Joy

Oh Oscar is so very very cute!!! Lovely boy! And your photos are ...what can I say, you know how much I appreciate them 
It's a big pleasure to look at them. Thank you so much for posting them.
:wavey: 
Tania


----------



## Discoverer

Lolote said:


> ... looking forward to seeing him again


Oscar would love to play with Dexter. But we'll have to do on weekend though, as it gets dark early. Last week we almost bumped into bear, so I am not letting Oscar walk off leash after sunset.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Discoverer said:


> Oscar would love to play with Dexter. But we'll have to do on weekend though, as it gets dark early. Last week we almost bumped into bear, so I am not letting Oscar walk off leash after sunset.


Yes the weekends are best. We'll try to go next weekend


----------



## Discoverer

*October 15, 2011 (5 months)*


----------



## Wendy427

awww Oscar, I just want to hug you up...just like your human sister!


----------



## T-Joy

Discoverer, thank you for sharing these wonderful photos of your boy. He is just...oh...I wish I could hug and kiss him 

The last photo with, I suppose, your daughter is simply fantastic. She is soooo sweet on that photo with Oscar, who is really enjoying her hug... Great!!! you should write under the photo: NO COMMENT !
Thank you again 

Love & Light 
Tania


----------



## olik

omg,its priceless!!!!


----------



## Discoverer

Two of my youngest kids are best buds 









8 weeks









11 weeks









13 weeks









17 weeks









5 months


----------



## GoldenMum

Love your two Blondes, they are a match made in heaven...


----------



## rik6230

olik said:


> omg,its priceless!!!!


I agree  Beautiful photo !


----------



## Discoverer

*October 19, 2011 (5 months)*

Retriever and his retrieves (potential for now)


----------



## Lucy's Mom

Oscar is so cute!! Love the sandbox and the big blue ball pictures...and the one with your daughter(?)!


----------



## Discoverer

Lucy's Mom said:


> ...and the one with your daughter(?)!


 Which one did you mean? There are too many pics of Oscar with my daughter in this thread


----------



## Discoverer

*October 22, 2011 (5 months)*


----------



## Wendy427

what an absolutely precious picture of your daughter and Oscar! Quite frame-worthy, for sure!


----------



## Discoverer

*October 26, 2011 (5 1/2 months)*


----------



## baumgartml16

Awww he is getting so big!  Adorable as always.


----------



## Neeko13

Absolutely gorgeous fall pics of Oscar and your daughter..:: He's getting soooo big!!!!!


----------



## jweisman54

I love the picture of Oscar and your daughter. They both have that same look on their faces! Just precious!


----------



## Oscar's Mom

My Oscar thinks your Oscar is a very handsome boy! Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is the same cute puppy as on the very first photo you posted. Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Discoverer

*November 4, 2011 (5 1/2 months)*

Foggy and frosty morning


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your boy is just amazing. If it's not secret what breeder did you get him from?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Gorgeous pictures of your Oscar, he's becoming such a handsome Golden boy.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

aww Oscar is so cute!!


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Your boy is just amazing. If it's not secret what breeder did you get him from?


He came from Chuckanut Retrievers in Belingham.


----------



## davebeech

well he sure is growing now, love watching him growing into a big golden hound


----------



## Wendy427

beautiful pics of Oscar on a crisp Fall morning!


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 6, 2011*

Oscar and Canadian geese


----------



## Discoverer

*November 10, 2011 (6 months)*

Oscar is 6 months today!arty2:
He weights 54lbs and 21' height at shoulders.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 6-month Birthday, Oscar, you cutie-pie! I've been following your growing up ever since your Dad first started posting pics of you. LOVE these pics of you chasing the geese!


----------



## Neeko13

:--king:Happy 6th month Oscar!!!! :jamming:You sure are a cutie patutie!!!! arty:love all your pics, keep them coming!!!!:: (( Love the geese pics!!!!))


----------



## T-Joy

Happy 6th month Oscar:jamming:!!!! All the best!!!

Thank you for wonderful photos. Oscar is absolutely gorgeous, very handsome little guy! :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar is one of my favorite pups, I just love him.


----------



## goldprof

I love Oscar . . . and I want to live in Vancouver!! Please adopt me!!


----------



## Discoverer

goldprof said:


> . . .Please adopt me!!


Is this a life you are looking for?


----------



## janine

Happy 6 months Oscar!!!


----------



## Discoverer

*November 17, 2011 (6 months 1 week)*

Last week Oscar start lifting his leg. He's growing fast, way too fast ...
Here are some pictures I took on a beach with him:










He is a big boy, but still playing with shadow


















Treasure hunt


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I just went through this whole thread and really enjoyed all your pictures and stories. He is a cutie as well as your daughter...looking forward to watching him grow up in your photos...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the beach shots, Oscar's becoming such a handsome boy.


----------



## baumgartml16

I just love this boy! He is so well trained. I wish Koda could be off leash.


----------



## IndyBindy

What a lucky pup with a sandbox all his own! Congrats on the beautiful pup!


----------



## Ivyacres

Great pics, you have a beautiful family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar is soooo handsome boy. He is growing but puppy's cuteness is still there.


----------



## T-Joy

Oscar reminds me of my Joy. He has that special happiness and joy while playing, like her...
No doubt that he is growing up in a wonderful male.:smooch:

And the pics are...awesome!!! Thanks again for sharing


----------



## Zazoo

Oscar is getting so big and man is he gorgeous!!!.. I truly enjoy your photography of him.. You capture moments.. A true talent..


----------



## Discoverer

*November 21, 2011 (6 months )*

Sometimes Oscar is very skeptical :311taunt-


----------



## Bentley's Mom

Oh he's getting so big  His coat is so much fuller than Bentley's. Just gorgeous.


----------



## T-Joy

That's great!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::heartbeat


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

hihihihihi


----------



## goldenca

I love his expression in the last picture. Does he do that often? So handsome.


----------



## Wendy427

Discoverer said:


> Sometimes Oscar is very skeptical :311taunt-


LOL! I chuckled so much looking at Oscar's expression! It's priceless!

He certainly is growing up to be a handsome young man! Oscar, you're a sweetie!


----------



## Discoverer

goldenca said:


> I love his expression in the last picture. Does he do that often? So handsome.


Well, this is not the real expression, I guess he was chewing on something at that moment, but it was so funny, so I snap a picture.


----------



## Zazoo

Oscar is still my favorite little poochy on this forum.. He gets more gorgeous the older he gets..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar is so beautiful. Nice photo.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Great photos--always enjoy seeing Golden puppy pics!

SJ


----------



## Discoverer

*November 28th, 2011 (6 months 3 weeks)*

Oscar and our 11 years old cat Phoebe are not best friends, but kitchen is "no war" venue.


----------



## T-Joy

They are so cute together specially their face expressions )

I find that Oscar is very big for his age! He already has so much hair for six months!!! I love his face and I find that he looks like Joy but in male way of course


----------



## Discoverer

T-Joy said:


> ... I find that Oscar is very big for his age! He already has so much hair for six months!!!


He is almost grown to the full adult's height, will probably gain another 1-2 inches and that's about it. I noted too his coat became very rich in the last month or so. I guess with a temperature dropping and he is spending lot of time outside and his love to swim (he is swimming almost every day), the undercoat is really grew up. The good thing he is shedding much less than in summer.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Rules are rules, it goes by seniority. 
Oscar is handsome. He reminds me so much on my Buddy at that age.


----------



## Wendy427

I love how Oscar and Joy are eyeing each other in the first pic! He's so handsome, and his coat is gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oscar has grown into such a good looking boy, the pictures of him and Phoebe are priceless.


----------



## Discoverer

*December 1, 2011 (6 months 3 weeks)*

Just got a message from the wife with this picture. She left Oscar alone and when came back in half an hour the pillow was torn and all over the floor. I guess it's a little too early to let him stay out of crate alone  (Picture's quality is not so good, as it was taken with a phone)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

The photo is priceless, who cares for the pillow.


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> The photo is priceless, who cares for the pillow.


Somehow he really likes this particular pillow and trashed it at least 3 times already. This time was the worst. The pillow was kept in a closet out of sight for the last couple of weeks, but the night before somebody took it out and left on a sofa. We don't care for the pillow, but if he decides to eat the stuffing he might end up in the vet clinic. Got lucky this time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know, it makes you smile when everything ends up well, with no consequences. I don't want to get into it how many times we phoned hot vet lines, for things eaten by Buddy in less than a minute we did not have our eyes on him.


----------



## Discoverer

*December 4,, 2011 (6 months 3 weeks)*

Sunday was literally very sunny day , so we enjoyed a lot walking in woods










Met a new friend









Puzzled why water isn't that soft anymore (note the thin ice on a surface)









and posed like a pro


----------



## Discoverer

*December 10, 2011 (7 months)*

Today Oscar is 7 months oldarty:. His weight is 59lbs and height is 22" at shoulders.
The following pictures were taken a few days ago. He found an old bell and carried all the way home (`1mile)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 7 months Birthday Oscar! You are sooo handsome.


----------



## Wendy427

Discoverer said:


> He found an old bell and carried all the way home (`1mile)


So cute! Looks just like one of Santa's sleigh bells! :smooch:


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Looks just like one of Santa's sleigh bells! :smooch:


 Apparently Santa has some bell issues to fix


----------



## T-Joy

Very happy 7 months Birthday to Oscar! My God he is so cute... 
Blessings to him

Tania and Joy:wavey:


----------



## Scorpio118

I dont post here often - but I just went through ALLLLLLLLLLL 17 pages of Oscar!! OH MY - is he ever HANDSOME!!!!! Enjoy your boy!! He's beautiful!!


----------



## Discoverer

Thank you, I am glad you like it. More pictures are on their way, stay tuned ...


----------



## Discoverer

*December 15, 2011 (7 months)*

Getting ready for Christmas


----------



## Mario&Me

Precious !!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar is one of a kind. He is soo beautiful.


----------



## Discoverer

*Merry Christmas!*

Oscar wishes all GRF members and their dogs a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Have nice and safe holidays everyone!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just beautiful. Love them all. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you too.


----------



## Wendy427

Beautiful pictures! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to your family and Oscar, too!


----------



## 2golddogs

Gorgeous pictures!! Wishing handsome Oscar and his family a very Merry Christmas and much happiness in the New Year!


----------



## piston

This is a worderful dog living the perfect life


----------



## cpaul

Oscar is so adorable. I just want to hug him.


----------



## Discoverer

Thank you all. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Discoverer

*December 28, 2011 (7 months 2 weeks)*


----------



## Discoverer

*December 29, 2011 (7 months 2 weeks)*

Day at a beach


----------



## Wendy427

cute, cute pictures at the beach! Who is Oscar's pal? The last one of your daughter taking Oscar's picture is adorable!


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Who is Oscar's pal?


Just another Golden we met at a beach and these two are utterly alike.


----------



## Discoverer

*January 3, 2012 (7 months 3 weeks)*

Oscar at dog's park near Buntzen lake.





























I believe I can flyyyyyy ... :


----------



## portugal75

Gorgeous photos and Oscar is beyond gorgeous  thanks for sharing it all with us  loved every minute looking through all of them  they do grow up so fast! I've had my puppy for a month now and at almost 4months he has doubled his size


----------



## Neeko13

Just absolutely gorgeous shots, love the pic of the lil one taking Oscar's pic, priceless.... Happy New Year, Oscar!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Tucker's mommy

Oscar is absolutely gorgeous - I just love ALL of the pics of Oscar with your daughter. Goldens and children are SUCH a wonderful combination.


----------



## Capt Jack

Great pics what a beutifull pup


----------



## luvbuzz

Can't get too many of these pictures. Really enjoyed them.


----------



## Discoverer

*January 10, 2012 (8 months)*

Oscar is 8 months today. :jamming:
He weights 64lbs this morning and stands slightly over 22" tall.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

heyyyy happy "monthday"  sooo cuuuteee


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 8th month Birthday, Oscar!!!


----------



## portugal75

congrats Oscar  too cute!


----------



## Discoverer

*January 14, 2012 (8 months)*

Snow in Vancouver


----------



## Wendy427

awww Oscar, you are SUCH a sweetie! Looks you're LOVIN' the snow!


----------



## Discoverer

*Two sleeping beauties*

Christina and Oscar felt asleep in a car
(sorry for the quality, it's taken from the phone)


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

awww what a cute pic!


----------



## Darenka

Oscar is beautiful. Great pictures


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 29, 2012 (8 months)*

Oscar at his first ever dog show. Best Puppy and Reserve Winner!


----------



## mygoldenboys

Good job Oscar!! What a handsome guy he is!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Handsome boy, congrats to you!!!


----------



## Wendy427

YAY, Oscar! Good job!! You look MAHvelous!!


----------



## luvbuzz

Way to go Oscar...Loved the picture of the two sleeping in the car.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Rising star. Congratulations to Oscar.


----------



## Discoverer

*Feb 10, 2012 (9 months)*

Oscar turned 9 months today :jamming:
He weights 67lbs and 22.5" tall


----------



## Kmullen

Great pics!! Love the 2nd one, he is smiling so big and looks sooo happy


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 9-month Birthday, dear Oscar! Who's your buddy in the last picture?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

beautiful


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> ... Who's your buddy in the last picture?


There are few border collies Oscar hangs around since he was a little pup


----------



## HolDaisy

Oscar is such a beautiful boy! You have an amazing collection of photos of him, looks like he's having some fun adventures


----------



## Wendy427

I really can't get over how gorgeous Oscar's coat is! What do you feed him? I'm curious


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> I really can't get over how gorgeous Oscar's coat is! What do you feed him? I'm curious


Breeder fed him Purina Pro Plan, so did I and a few months ago I switched him on TOTW Pacific Stream. There was no reason, just seems to be a better quality food. Also every night I feed him 2-3 tablespoons of the yogurt and he loves it.


----------



## Wendy427

Discoverer said:


> Breeder fed him Purina Pro Plan, so did I and a few months ago I switched him on TOTW Pacific Stream. There was no reason, just seems to be a better quality food. Also every night I feed him 2-3 tablespoons of the yogurt and he loves it.


I've been feeding Lacey TOTW Salmon which she loves! And, like Oscar's coat, Lacey's is sooo soft now. I think I'll add some yogurt as a treat.


----------



## Discoverer

*Feb 19, 2012 (9 months 1 week)*

He really likes to ride in a car









Chasing a ball (or a dog with a ball  one of his favorite activity









Running is fun -"yahoo!"









Oscar's buddy Ace









Best friends?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

loved the pics


----------



## Wendy427

LOL GREAT pics! Yep, Ace is certainly Oscar's buddy! LOL


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

He is a beauty!! I love his fluffiness!!


----------



## Discoverer

*Mar 10, 2012 (10 months)*

Oscar is 10 months today !arty2:


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 10-month birthday, Oscar! You're looking sooo handsome!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

what a beauty


----------



## HRose

Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## Discoverer

*April 4, 2012 (10 month 3 weeks)*


----------



## debra1704

He is gorgeous!! Where did you get him from? Lovely photographs, also.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Handsome as usual.


----------



## Wendy427

Fabulous photos! Glad to see you back, Discoverer & Oscar! Missed you both!


----------



## Discoverer

debra1704 said:


> He is gorgeous!! Where did you get him from? Lovely photographs, also.


Thank you. He came from Chuckanut Retrievers in Bellingham


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Fabulous photos! Glad to see you back, Discoverer & Oscar! Missed you both!


I am busy with lots of stuff and days are getting longer, so I am not spending as much time on a forum anymore, but I promise will post more pictures soon :wave:


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> I had a conversation with our vet when Oscar was 8 weeks old and the vet had the same vision on socializing as I do. She said the risk of not getting properly socialized by keeping him withing the home bounds is much higher than get infected from walking around. Most of the dogs nowdays are vaccinated and if you are following the simple safety rules (don't let him bite or even sniff any waste and trash, keep away from areas where stray dog may be present, like SPCA walking areas, don't let him play with stick that was in other dog mouth, etc ) you'll reduce the risk to a minimum. Of course there is still a risk, so every owner make their own decision. All I know is that between 8-12 weeks is a critical time to puppy development, when they build their social skills to be used for the rest of their life. So we start exploring neighborhood from the day one and by now he met probably over 100 dogs and 500+ people. We took Oscar to big parties with many people, to the dogs parks (I did it once and don't like much - too many irresponsible dog owners, so we'll keep away from dog parks for awhile), to the ocean beach, river banks, we went camping for a week, I took him sailing few times, etc, etc - you got an idea. And as I said in my previous post he is not afraid of anything, the world is big fun, everybody likes him and he loves everybody.


I just might take your advice.


----------



## Karen519

*Oscar*

Your Oscar is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## MurphyDawg

He's just beautiful! What a sweetie, he reminds me of my Murphy when he was a puppy, all fluffy coat and curly ears!

Makes me want another puppy but the inn is full...1500 square foot house and 2 big dogs= no more space 

Enjoy him!

Jenn, Mellow Murphy (8yrs) and Sassy Saffron (4 yrs)


----------



## Thegoldenclaa

Wow! He is stunning. . . oh and the pictures are great too!


----------



## Discoverer

MurphyDawg said:


> ...1500 square foot house and 2 big dogs= no more space


Time for a new house? :


----------



## MercyMom

I am just now catching up. Whew! What a journey you and Oscar have taken. He is a beautiful handsome boy! I noticed that you show him. So you have a show ownership of Oscar? Wow! He looks like a champion!


----------



## Discoverer

MercyMom said:


> I am just now catching up. Whew! What a journey you and Oscar have taken. He is a beautiful handsome boy! I noticed that you show him. So you have a show ownership of Oscar? Wow! He looks like a champion!


Thank you. Not sure what you meant under "show ownership". I told the breeder that I will show Oscar and as a matter of fact Ken (breeder) helped me to prepare Oscar for the show.


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Thank you. Not sure what you meant under "show ownership". I told the breeder that I will show Oscar and as a matter of fact Ken (breeder) helped me to prepare Oscar for the show.


What I meant was that Oscar wasn't sold on a limited registration as a pet puppy who could not be bred. Since Mercy ws sold to me as a pet puppy for instance, I cannot show or breed her. I need to spay her at 12 months. The whole time I thought Oscar was just a pet like many of the other Goldens on GRF. Silly me huh? :doh:


----------



## Zazoo

He's turned into such a Gorgeous Dog.. He has such a nice stance.. 



Discoverer said:


>


----------



## Discoverer

MercyMom said:


> What I meant was that Oscar wasn't sold on a limited registration as a pet puppy who could not be bred. Since Mercy ws sold to me as a pet puppy for instance, I cannot show or breed her. I need to spay her at 12 months. The whole time I thought Oscar was just a pet like many of the other Goldens on GRF. Silly me huh? :doh:


Oscar is just one of the kind, not like the others (sorry, can't resist ) He has a full AKC registration, CKC registration and a breeding contract. After he'll turn 2 years old and hopefully has all 4 clearances I will breed him.


----------



## Discoverer

*April 10, 2012 (11 months)*

Oscar is 11 month today ! :jamming:
His weight's 70lbs, height's 23" in shoulders. He's almost fully grown physically, but still a big pup that wants to play all the time :


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 11 month Birthday, Oscar ! :jamming: :agree:arty2::You_Rock_

You're lookin' GREAT!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

wow almost a year old already!!


----------



## debra1704

I want one of his puppies- I'm in love! But I don't think you're near Jersey, judging from the gorgeous panoramic vistas in your shots.


----------



## unaffected

Just went through this thread from the beginning. Oscar is stunningly handsome! Loved seeing him grow up. Looking forward to more photos


----------



## Discoverer

debra1704 said:


> I want one of his puppies- I'm in love! But I don't think you're near Jersey, judging from the gorgeous panoramic vistas in your shots.


Hahaha, you won't believe - it's already few entries on a waiting list for his stud service even though it's more than a year till he's ready for breeding :


----------



## vjm1639

I just sat here and went through every picture. Oscar is truely a gorgeous animal. :>


----------



## debra1704

Oh, I believe it! People would line up for his pups, definitely.


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Oscar is 11 month today ! :jamming:
> His weight's 70lbs, height's 23" in shoulders. He's almost fully grown physically, but still a big pup that wants to play all the time :


 Wow! He is absolutely beautiful and stunning!


----------



## MercyMom

debra1704 said:


> I want one of his puppies- I'm in love! But I don't think you're near Jersey, judging from the gorgeous panoramic vistas in your shots.


 You know, I was actually thinking the same thing! I just brought a puppy home 2 weeks ago and I'm already dreaming of my next puppy! LOL!


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Hahaha, you won't believe - it's already few entries on a waiting list for his stud service even though it's more than a year till he's ready for breeding :


 Lucky you!


----------



## Discoverer

*April 15, 2012 (11 months)*

Yesterday Oscar found very old tennis ball or whatever left after that ball and he really likes it. I threw it so many time, so my arm got tired, so I threw another ball and while Oscar didn't see threw this old ball away. Silly me, he found it at no time. Then I threw the ball in a river, but it sank about 5 meters from the shore. Guess what? Oscar dove under the water and brought it back! Finally I found the very deep tree hollow and hide the ball in there. Oscar left only when I promised him we'll come back here another day :


----------



## Wendy427

Oscar's just too smart for his papa! :


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Oscar's just too smart for his papa! :


:--big_grin:


----------



## 2dollys

Nice to catch up with Oscar! He's growing up so beautifully. Mango is about 19 months now and doing great. Can't remember if I told you, but we met April many times when Mango was a pup. She's such a great girl. <3 those Chuckanut kids!!! (Mango is Captain x Story) so she's a cousin...


----------



## Discoverer

2dollys said:


> Nice to catch up with Oscar! He's growing up so beautifully. Mango is about 19 months now and doing great. Can't remember if I told you, but we met April many times when Mango was a pup. She's such a great girl. <3 those Chuckanut kids!!! (Mango is Captain x Story) so she's a cousin...


So Mango is Oscar's cousin? Yay!!! That's great to meet another Chuckanut pup on this forum.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar is a full package deal. Handsome, sweet, smart and easy (loves old tennis balls) boy.


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oscar is a full package deal. Handsome, sweet, smart and easy (loves old tennis balls) boy.


Hahaha, nicely put! :dblthumb2


----------



## brens29

Thanks for sharing these beautiful photos, its neat watching them grow up through these pics...


----------



## Discoverer

*April 22, 2012 (11 months)*

It was two beautiful days over weekend and the whole family enjoyed with friends so much wanted sun.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

aww Oscar... too cute for words


----------



## Wendy427

awww what wonderful pics! Such fun!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Really enjoyed reading through your forum, and especially viewing the photos of Oscar. He is a beautiful and handsome boy. He reminds me of our Golden, Max.


----------



## vcm5

Oscar is adorable! I love the photo of him getting a big hug - that one belongs in a frame for sure!


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> It was two beautiful days over weekend and the whole family enjoyed with friends so much wanted sun.


Looks like such a lovely time you had!


----------



## Discoverer

*April 29, 2012 (11 months 2 week)*

It seems Oscar and his playdate Elle really like each other.









Do they? 









Oscar at left









Wet dog with a ball


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for sharing those beautiful photos of gorgeous doggies with us.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

that was so much fun  so cute!


----------



## Wendy427

What great pics! Made me giggle at how much fun they're all having!


----------



## Discoverer

*May 5, 2012 (11 months 3 weeks)*










Oscar met this husky at a river and they had a great time together



























Do dogs have sense of humor?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Discoverer said:


> Do dogs have sense of humor?


Looking at this picture yes they do. Did they laugh at you? 
Beautiful photos as always.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

lovely pics!


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> ... Did they laugh at you?


Not sure who they are laughed at, but they sure laughed over loud


----------



## Wendy427

LOL great pics! LOVE the one where they're both laughin' it up!


----------



## Discoverer

More action pictures at full speed from the last weekend


----------



## Wendy427

LOVE these action shots! Oscar certainly knows how to live it up!


----------



## Discoverer

*May 10, 2012 (1 year)*

Oscar is 1 year old today!

He became a handsome, intelligent, obedient and joyful dog and brought so much love, joy and happiness in our life, so it's hard to imagine how we lived all those years without him. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OSCAR! arty2::jamming:

Below are some timeline pictures from his first year:









3 weeks old with his litter mates. The pup with a sticking out tongue is Oscar.









In breeder's hands (5 weeks)









First day home (7 1/2 weeks)









We took Oscar camping with us for a week when he was 10 weeks old.









First time on a sailboat, but already trimming sails like a pro (12 weeks)









Adventure to the Sucia island. It took us 4 hours under sail to get here. It was a windy weather and we had a bumpy ride, but Oscar did great and didn't get a sea sickness as some human crew (15 weeks)









Fearless ocean kayaker. (4 month)









Pure love (5 month)









Autumn in Vancouver is colorful and there are way too many leaves to catch (5 1/2month )









Relation with our older cat Phoebe wasn't ... easy from beginning (6 months)









First Christmas (7 months)









First snow. Oscar went absolutely crazy about this weird white substance he's never seen before (8 months)









First dog show. Best Puppy in Breed and Reserve Winner. (8 1/2 months)









Every day Oscar gets 1.5-2 hours of off leash walking (10 months)









Fun with a ball (11 months)


We'll celebrate Oscar's birthday tonight, stay tuned for party pictures arty:


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Oscar is beautiful and he is living a wonderful life. All Goldens should be as lucky as he is. Well done.

Pat


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 1st Birthday sweet Oscar. Best wishes for wonderful life, healthy, happy, long and full of love. I remember sailing photo when you posted first time, I had to share with my daughter. Sending hugs for this special day to handsome boy.


----------



## Discoverer

*Birthday pictures*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Discoverer said:


>


Hey, nobody mentioned a cake earlier. If I knew that I would fly over to Vancouver to share the cake with sweet Oscar and give him a biiig hug. The photos are unbelievable, especially one with red icing on his face. Happy birthday sweet boy.


----------



## Max's Dad

Wow, Oscar is amazing. Enjoy him!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Happy birthday buddy


----------



## JazzSkye

He's a beautiful dog: sweet face and *gorgeous* color!
Happy birthday!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## inge

Happy birthday. I love the pictures.


----------



## Wendy427

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OSCAR, you dear, sweet boy! arty2::jamming:

Wonderful party pictures! Love the sharing of the ice cream cone....in fact I love ALL the pics!


----------



## Neeko13

:--king::--king::--king:HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY SWEET OSCAR!!!! KING OF KINGS....:jamming::greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:appl::appl::appl::You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeatLooks like you had a wonderful time...so happy for you buddy ..


----------



## Discoverer

*June 3, 2012 (1 year)*

Some Oscar's portraits from the last weekend:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He sure knows how to model, handsome boy.


----------



## Wendy427

There's that handsome boy! Missed you! Love the pics of you amidst the poppies....at least I think they're poppies!


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> There's that handsome boy! Missed you! Love the pics of you amidst the poppies....at least I think they're poppies!


 Yes, they're poppies, I should call it "Puppy in the poppies" :, although he doesn't look like a puppy anymore ...


----------



## T-Joy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Wonderful Golden Boy named OSCAR!!!!!

LOVE & LIGHT

Tania & Joy:--heart:


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Some Oscar's portraits from the last weekend:


 Oh My! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Oscar is 1 year old today!
> 
> He became a handsome, intelligent, obedient and joyful dog and brought so much love, joy and happiness in our life, so it's hard to imagine how we lived all those years without him.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OSCAR! arty2::jamming:
> 
> Below are some timeline pictures from his first year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks old with his litter mates. The pup with a sticking out tongue is Oscar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In breeder's hands (5 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day home (7 1/2 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took Oscar camping with us for a week when he was 10 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time on a sailboat, but already trimming sails like a pro (12 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adventure to the Sucia island. It took us 4 hours under sail to get here. It was a windy weather and we had a bumpy ride, but Oscar did great and didn't get a sea sickness as some human crew (15 weeks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fearless ocean kayaker. (4 month)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure love (5 month)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn in Vancouver is colorful and there are way too many leaves to catch (5 1/2month )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relation with our older cat Phoebe wasn't ... easy from beginning (6 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Christmas (7 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First snow. Oscar went absolutely crazy about this weird white substance he's never seen before (8 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First dog show. Best Puppy in Breed and Reserve Winner. (8 1/2 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day Oscar gets 1.5-2 hours of off leash walking (10 months)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun with a ball (11 months)
> 
> 
> We'll celebrate Oscar's birthday tonight, stay tuned for party pictures arty:


Mercy says Happy Birthday dear Oscar!arty:arty2:


----------



## Discoverer

*June 13, 2012 (1year 1 month)*

Oscar turned 13 months couple days ago. His height didn't change much over the last month, but he lost 2 pounds and weights 72 lbs now, which is probably close to his ideal weight.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oscar is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Handsome as ever, love that boy!


----------



## Wendy427

I just can't get over how handsome and striking Oscar is! Whenever you post pics, I stare and stare at each one, just soaking it in! (Must have something to do with your camera skills, too!)


----------



## Lucky Cooper

your boy is beautiful! whoops meant handsome!!!


----------



## Discoverer

*June 17, 2012 (1 year 1 month)*

Yogurt feeding


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

lol that's cute!


----------



## Wendy427

LOL those yogurt pics are priceless! Have you tried the homemade yogurt treats a GRF member posted a couple of weeks ago? Of course for Oscar! I think they're yogurt mixed with frozen blueberries and banana; you can put dollops in a muffin tin, then freeze them. I'm going to try it for Lacey, for sure!


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> LOL those yogurt pics are priceless! Have you tried the homemade yogurt treats a GRF member posted a couple of weeks ago? Of course for Oscar! I think they're yogurt mixed with frozen blueberries and banana; you can put dollops in a muffin tin, then freeze them. I'm going to try it for Lacey, for sure!


It sounds very tasty :hyper:


----------



## Discoverer

*Oscar's playdate with Elle*

Oscar knows Elle since she was a very little and looking at what beauty she is becoming I won't blame him for trying ... oh, well, they are just good friends


----------



## MercyMom

Oscar still looks just as great as ever, during his 13 month shots, his eating of yogurt and his playdate with Elle.


----------



## Wendy427

awww what fun! BFFs for sure!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love the white nose photo.


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Love the white nose photo.


Here is the bonus special for you :wavey:


----------



## Max's Dad

Oscar is a very handsome boy.


----------



## sarahlauren

Love his crimped ears!! :yipee:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Discoverer said:


> Here is the bonus special for you :wavey:


Thanks. It reminds me so much on my Buddy.


----------



## Discoverer

*June 24, 2012 (1 year 1 month)*


----------



## maryt

He is so cute! I love all the pictures catches the moment very well.


----------



## Max's Dad

Oscar is a handsome boy, and looks like you guys are in beautiful country.


----------



## Wendy427

slurp slurp! Love that first pic! Yes, beautiful country for sure!


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Here is the bonus special for you :wavey:


Very cute!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh Oscar I wish I could join you on your walks, those forest paths are beautiful almost like you are. Enjoy the summer.


----------



## Discoverer

Max's Dad said:


> ... looks like you guys are in beautiful country.





Wendy427 said:


> ... beautiful country for sure!


Thank you guys. We are here got spoiled by mother Nature, but it's very true, that Vancouver is one of the most beautiful places to live on this planet.


----------



## luvbuzz

I want to move!!!! Thanks for sharing, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Discoverer

*June 27, 2012 (1 year 1 month)*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar is so handsome. Always a pleasure to stop by and take a look at Oscar.


----------



## Wendy427

Good boy, Oscar, with that "log"! You sure are a big, strong boy! :smooch:


----------



## Discoverer

*Happy gotcha day, Oscar!*

A year ago we brought Oscar home from Chuckanut kennel. It was a quick drive from Bellingham and for the first in a car Oscar did great! We came home late at night and after the initial introduction to surroundings we brought him to the potty spot in a backyard and he went. Then he start exploring his new house, but shortly it all got too much and he fell asleep in a middle of the room. I moved him to his crate, the lights went off and I took a couch near, but he woke up in a crate and didn't want to stay inside. 5-10 minutes he was protesting, scratching the door and making noise, so I gave him my hand and he settle down right away and fell asleep again. I tried to sleep too, but that night it didn't mean to happen :no: At 3am I took him out for a potty break and then back in a crate till 6.30am, when his new day began ...


June 30, 2011









At a same spot one year after


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy gotcha day, Oscar. Sweet memories! He is (was) so cute. I just love when a puppy has big paws and shiny eyes. And golden smile. He was very serious first days in his new home.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

HAppy gotcha day


----------



## Wendy427

Happy gotcha day, Oscar! I remember that very day when your Daddy posted this thread! Love you BUNCHES!! :smooch:


----------



## Portia1224

Happy gotcha day, Oscar! I know I shouldn't have favorites among the many beautiful goldens on this forum. But, gosh darn it, you just might be one of mine.


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> A year ago we brought Oscar home from Chuckanut kennel. It was a quick drive from Bellingham and for the first in a car Oscar did great! We came home late at night and after the initial introduction to surroundings we brought him to the potty spot in a backyard and he went. Then he start exploring his new house, but shortly it all got too much and he fell asleep in a middle of the room. I moved him to his crate, the lights went off and I took a couch near, but he woke up in a crate and didn't want to stay inside. 5-10 minutes he was protesting, scratching the door and making noise, so I gave him my hand and he settle down right away and fell asleep again. I tried to sleep too, but that night it didn't mean to happen :no: At 3am I took him out for a potty break and then back in a crate till 6.30am, when his new day began ...
> 
> 
> June 30, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a same spot one year after


Oscar sure had a most awesome first year!


----------



## Discoverer

Portia1224 said:


> I know I shouldn't have favorites among the many beautiful goldens on this forum. But, gosh darn it, you just might be one of mine.


 Oscar says :thanks:


----------



## Discoverer

*July 6, 2012*

Two blondes:


----------



## Wendy427

awww what a sweet picture!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You missed to say beautiful blondes.


----------



## photoweborama

Golden puppies are so cute. I wish I had Bo when he was a pup. 
This picture of him does exist as a pup, at least...










He was 4 months and 40 pounds.


----------



## Discoverer

*August 7, 2012*

Just came back from Alberta where we spent last two weeks and of course Oscar came with us too. Below are some pictures from our trip.









Oscar did great during 10 hours ride from Vancouver to Jasper









Mt. Robson on background









Swimming in Maligne lake









Those hamsters drove him crazy









Two blondes at Angel glacier


To be continue ...


----------



## Wendy427

What a wonderful vacation for you all! Oscar looks like he had a fabulous time!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

loved it!!


----------



## Discoverer

*August 8, 2012*

More pictures from the trip:









Happy dog









Maligne canyon, Jasper


















View from the mount Edith Cavell


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar, you are one lucky dog!


----------



## Neeko13

Awesome trip Oscar, and lovely pics, thanks for sharing!!!::


----------



## Wendy427

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oscar, you are one lucky dog!


I'll second that! Wonderful pics!


----------



## Discoverer

*August 10, 2012*









On a way to the Lake Louise Tea house.









Plain of Six Glaciers









Both youngest did great during the hike!









Cooling off in icy water after the hike


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Wow what a beautiful place! I am so jelous... oh and amazing pics of Oscar , looks like he had the time of his life. That's one lucky Golden.


----------



## vasukinv

Oscar is very beautiful! And all these great pictures wouldn't have come here if you weren't a great photographer - I saw your website and brilliant photos you've posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I think I might consider cancelling my subscription to this thread. First I was jealous at you for having such a beautiful dog. Now I am jealous at Oscar for having such a beautiful life.
Just kidding. This thread is my happy place to visit.


----------



## maryt

Wow is all I can say! The photos are great, Oscar is simply amazing! I love watching him grow! He is extremely handsome.


----------



## Wendy427

Wow beautiful pictures! That last pic of the lake is exquisite! There's almost a shimmering effect in the water surrounding Oscar.


----------



## MercyMom

Wow! Those are such beautiful pictures of Oscar on vacation! Glad he had such a great time!


----------



## Discoverer

*August 13, 2012*









Treasure hunters.


----------



## Wendy427

Discoverer said:


> Treasure hunters.


So cute! They must be digging for treasure! (Did they find something good?)


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> So cute! They must be digging for treasure! (Did they find something good?)


Oh yeah, they both digging very hard. It was so hilarious to watch them, I can't stop laughing. They found couple rocks and maybe a stick too - pure treasure!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thank you for this thread! I loved every minute I spent here!! I can't wait until the 22nd when I bring my lil guy home.
It's just wonderful to see a dog and his lil girl bonding, that's Love ♥


----------



## Discoverer

*August 14, 2012*










See - no dogs allowed on that trail.


----------



## Wendy427

Discoverer said:


> See - no dogs allowed on that trail.


LOL so funny! Oscar's probably saying, "C'mon Dad! Just this once? Pleeeeze?? You can sneak me in!"


----------



## Oscar's Mom

My Oscar and I just love your pictures! Your Oscar is such a gorgeous boy!!! We recently moved to Port Angeles so one day when we're ready for a new addition to the family, we may have to check out Chuckanut Kennels. My Oscar just had his first Gotcha Day as well...but I didn't get him until he was 7. He is a fabulous dog but I sure wish I had his life history in beautiful pictures like you do


----------



## Discoverer

*August 16, 2012*










Above the clouds


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dear Oscar you have no idea how lucky you are!


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Dear Oscar you have no idea how lucky you are!


Actually I think it's us the lucky ones to have a dog that perfectly fits into our life.


----------



## Wendy427

All I could do was to let out a "GASP!" when I saw these pictures. Absolutely gorgeous! Definitely time for me to take a road trip!


----------



## Discoverer

*August 19, 2012*


----------



## Tennyson

WOW!!..........Just WOW!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Are those photos for real? So beautiful...


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


>


Wow! Those are magnificent pictures!


----------



## Wendy427

Magnificent is right! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## T-Joy

I wish you a long and happy life!!!

Joy, Love & Light to all of you! <3


----------



## Discoverer

*August 23, 2012*









Surrounded by Goldens


----------



## love never dies

I will babysit your Oscar! Anytime! 

Beautiful Golden!


----------



## Discoverer

*August 27, 2012*









Oscar was very caution with a bear, even the dead one. It took him 10-15 sec just to get close and sniff it.


----------



## Wendy427

Wow that's intense! What's the story behind the bear? It kinda looks like a bear rug...


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Wow that's intense! What's the story behind the bear? It kinda looks like a bear rug...


We came across some educational session in the park and they had a bear skin on display. This bear was killed last year as he was getting into garbage and start showing some aggression toward people.


----------



## Lucky1990

omgg so cuteeeeee


----------



## Karen519

*Discoverer*

Discoverer

Your pictures of Oscar are just GORGEOUS!! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Discoverer

*August 30, 2012*










Sunshine


----------



## Wendy427

What a handsome boy! I could give you the biggest hug, Oscar!


----------



## love never dies

Your dog is so handsome. He looks like a show dog but with brain too. Are you showing him? He will win. I think. I love his look.


----------



## Discoverer

love never dies said:


> Are you showing him?


Yes, I showed him twice when he was young and he got a best puppy in breed and a reserved winner overall. We took a break for a summer, as I trained him for the field and prepare to birds hunt this fall. I'll probably show him again later this year, but I like hunting with him much better than these pageant contests


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Discoverer said:


> Yes, I showed him twice when he was young and he got a best puppy in breed and a reserved winner overall. We took a break for a summer, as I trained him for the field and prepare to birds hunt this fall. I'll probably show him again later this year, but I like hunting with him much better than these pageant contests


Good luck there, I hope Oscar likes it too.


----------



## Discoverer

*September 4, 2012*

Field training last weekend.


----------



## love never dies

He is so talent and with good look - what a lucky owner! 
Oscar is lucky to have your family too. Thanks again share these nice images.


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Sunshine


Man, that's beautiful!


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Field training last weekend.


Looking great!


----------



## Wendy427

wow so cool about the field training! Is this Oscar's first "class"? How's he doing?


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> wow so cool about the field training! Is this Oscar's first "class"? How's he doing?


He's been in field before and on Saturday I took him for a real hunt. Oscar stayed calm in the blind, got excited with all shooting and was eager to retrieve the goose I shot, but unfortunately I didn't see exactly where the goose landed. It was lots of open water around us and a huge field of a tall grass. I sent Oscar out, he swam across and tried to search, but since he never seen or smelt a goose before it was too difficult to figure out of what to look for. I tried to direct his search and threw an empty shell into direction where possibly the bird might be and sure enough Oscar found that shell and proudly brought back  Luckily we have another dog with us who has many years of waterfowl hunting behind his belt and was able to find and bring the goose back.
Oscar did great for a first time and the next day I took him to the same spot and did some training considering the experience we gained the day before. That's where all these pictures were taken.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So first day was good will hunting. Keep the shell, it is the first trophy. Good luck!
BTW great photos!


----------



## Discoverer

*September 9, 2012*

Last couple days we've been scouting for geese and came across some promising spot where few flocks were noticed 










We arrived early, hid well and started to wait for geese to come









Time went by, no geese in sight, we are all ears still on a high alert listening for geese honking









It started to rain and it lullabied me so I almost fall asleep. Oscar looked sleepy too. 









It begun getting dark. When next time I open my eyes I caught some black shadow at a corner of my vision, slowly turned the head. At first I thought it was a big black dog - another hunter nearby? But when this "dog" raised his head above the grass I saw a black bear in 3 meter from us! He didn't see us and was moving totally stealth through the wet grass. I jumped up and yielded at him, poor bear was scarred away. I knew the bears are fast runners, but our guy was definitely the champion amongst all. Oscar run after him, but I quickly call him back. With too much adrenalin I forgot about my camera, so no picture of our guest.
The irony is that at exact this time so much anticipated flock finally showed on horizon, obviously noticed our presence and landed 300 yards away. Duh! We packed and went home ...


----------



## Steadfast

Loved the pictures and the digging in the sandbox is precious.


----------



## Wendy427

WOW what a field trip! Sounds like Oscar has 100% recall. Thank goodness, because of the bear!


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> WOW what a field trip! Sounds like Oscar has 100% recall. Thank goodness, because of the bear!


As I think the two most important commands for the hunting dog is "sit" and "here", so we were practicing his recall literally every day since he was 10 weeks old and I should say it's pretty solid now.


----------



## Discoverer

*September 13, 2012*









Oscar turned 16 months old a few days ago.


----------



## love never dies

Oscar is a good and handsome boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Handsome 16 months old indeed.


----------



## Max's Dad

Great photos. Also enjoyed the story of your hunting trip.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oscar is beautiful! So mature for his age and a talented working dog too. Congrats!


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Oscar turned 16 months old a few days ago.


 He is such a handsome beauty!


----------



## Discoverer

jackie_hubert said:


> Oscar is beautiful! So mature for his age and a talented working dog too. Congrats!


Jackie, you were the first one who brought the Chuckanut retrievers to my attention when I was looking for a breeder and I cannot thank you enough!!! :thanks: We should meet someday and let Cosmo and Oscar play together.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Discoverer said:


> Jackie, you were the first one who brought the Chuckanut retrievers to my attention when I was looking for a breeder and I cannot thank you enough!!! :thanks: We should meet someday and let Cosmo and Oscar play together.


LOL. You're welcome? 

We moved to Langley some time ago. Where are you at?


----------



## Discoverer

jackie_hubert said:


> LOL. You're welcome?
> 
> We moved to Langley some time ago. Where are you at?


We are at River Springs (Coquitlam North East). You mentioned "nose work" in other post, What do you exactly do? I often play "hide and seek" of the duck wings with Oscar.
PS. Let's move this conversation to PM


----------



## CleosMom

Wow, he's just so beautiful! It took me two wonderful loving hours to go through all these pages and I enjoyed each one of them. I even like to look at all the posters pictures in their sig lines. :wavey:


----------



## Discoverer

*October 7, 2012*

Yesterday was the season opening in Lower Mainland, so below is our short hunting report: (viewer discretion advised - dead bird on pictures)

I woke up at 5am, fed Oscar about half of his usual meal, got him out for a quick potty break, we jumped in the car and off we go, We came in field about 40 minutes before sunrise, transported our gear on canoe to a blind, set everything up and started to call ducks at about 7am. 
A couple flocks circled above us, but something spooked them out. 
Oscar was eager for action, but patience is essential hunting skill too









I kept on calling ducks









And finally they came. Boom, boom - one came down.









Oscar was shaking from impatience but still sit until I sent him out - "Back!"









He quickly got the duck









and swum back with priceless trophy









double checked the decoy to make sure it didn't came alive









And successfully brought duck to shore


















We got four ducks that morning so Thanksgiving dinner will have a nice addition. Well done buddy, I am proud of you!


----------



## Max's Dad

Thanks for sharing the photos. Oscar is a good boy!


----------



## Wendy427

Good boy, Oscar!


----------



## 2golddogs

Beautiful pictures! Good boy Oscar!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great job, Oscar!


----------



## sterregold

Good work Oscar!


----------



## Discoverer

*October 28, 2012*

Some pictures from today's duck hunting. 









Riding a boat










That's how many birds in a sky!










Proud hunter with his trophies.

More hunting pictures available in Hunt and Field thread


----------



## Wendy427

great pictures! I've missed you Oscar! My new pup, Renny, says "Hi!"


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> great pictures! I've missed you Oscar! My new pup, Renny, says "Hi!"


Oscar says "Hi" to Renny too.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I can't imagine sweet Oscar as a hunter, but I guess he is.


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I can't imagine sweet Oscar as a hunter, but I guess he is.


I got the same respond from the wife as every time she saw Oscar dirty and wet she always said: "Enough with hunting! let's wash him with a coconut shampoo so he wouldn't smell like a marsh ooze and make him ready for the next dog show" but for some strange reason we both (me and Oscar) enjoy hunting much more than pageant contents, so we missed some big shows in lieu of duck's season opening. 
But I am planning to show him a few times before the end of year.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

C'mon don't tell me you are not proud how handsome Oscar is.


----------



## mybuddy

Love you Oscar!

wunna kissie yer moufie!!!!!


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> C'mon don't tell me you are not proud how handsome Oscar is.


I am proud how loyal and smart he is rather his appearance, but admitting he is very cute


----------



## love never dies

*I love this one!*










Love this photo - He is wearing a vest  He is just a good boy


----------



## Discoverer

*November 10, 2012 (18 months)*

Today Oscar turned 1.5 year old.


----------



## love never dies

Oscar is a calendar golden. How about a Oscar Calendar 2013? His pictures are so nice.


----------



## Brave

*dreamy sigh* I just read this start to finish and I love love love Oscar. Happy mid birthday!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoverer

love never dies said:


> How about a Oscar Calendar 2013?


Great idea! I'll think about ...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 18 months sweet Oscar. 
Ok I think it is about time to see some pictures of Oscar smiling.


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> it is about time to see some pictures of Oscar smiling.


----------



## love never dies

golden smiling face


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 18 months, Oscar! You're SUCH a sweetie. An Oscar calendar sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Neeko13

:banana::banana::banana::banana:Happy UnBIRTHDAY oSCAR!!!!! :jamming::hyper::hyper::hyper:


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 20, 2012*

Few pictures from the last weekend


----------



## Neeko13

oH SOOOO Cool, Oscar!!!::


----------



## Wendy427

Lookin' GOOD, Oscar! Just curious, should he be wearing an orange vest? Or wearing something that's bright orange?


----------



## Max's Dad

Oscar is looking good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Lookin' GOOD, Oscar! Just curious, should he be wearing an orange vest? Or wearing something that's bright orange?


Orange is for pheasants or other upland game's hunting, so the hunters can see him and don't shot accidentally. For the waterfowl the camo is the only choice. But fading with surrondings is not the main reason to wear a jacket, it serves the three major purposes:

1. Keep the dog warm;
2. Help to stay afloat for the long retrieves;
3. Protect chest and belly from injures.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love the photo of sweet Oscar smiling. He is so focused on these hunting photos, amazing.


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 25, 2012*

Last weekend we went skiing to Whistler and of course Oscar came with us too. Boy, oh boy, did he have a blast in a snow !!! I haven't seen him that crazy for awhile 


























This was in a middle of village, people from around the world were taken pictures of these king/queen of the hill


----------



## Max's Dad

Really like the last one, running down the snow bank! Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427

wonderful shots!


----------



## love never dies

*A blast in a snow*

Oscar in Action - not crazy but happy and handsome boy 

Really enjoy the photos - Thanks for sharing


----------



## Discoverer

More pictures from Whistler:


----------



## Wendy427

Oscar, you're so handsome! Looks like you're loving the snow!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love those photos, I am glad Oscar had a fun in the snow.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

beautiful!! He looks like he had a blast


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


>


What a sweet snuggy kins!


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Last weekend we went skiing to Whistler and of course Oscar came with us too. Boy, oh boy, did he have a blast in a snow !!! I haven't seen him that crazy for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was in a middle of village, people from around the world were taken pictures of these king/queen of the hill


Wow, that looks great!


----------



## Discoverer

*Oscar at conformations show*

There was a growing concern from the family members about too much hunting (I can't understand how can you hunt _too _much??? ) and none of conformation showing, so last weekend we went with Oscar to Auld Lang Syne Dog show in Chilliwack. Since we haven't trained for awhile, our presentation was a bit rust, but Oscar still got a Reserve Winner. One judge whispered me that structurally Oscar is a best dog in ring, but we need to polish his stacking :uhoh:. Below are some pictures from the show:

























Now, we are back to hunting, yahoo !!!


----------



## love never dies

Way To Go Oscar - Future Star! 

Are you going to be a multi champions? Will you be a stud dog one day? Let me know... hehe.


----------



## Discoverer

love never dies said:


> Will you be a stud dog one day? Let me know...


Oscar turns 2 years in May. By then I will have all his clearances and will offer him for breeding to approved bitches. There is a wait list for his service already


----------



## love never dies

Discoverer said:


> Oscar turns 2 years in May. By then I will have all his clearances and will offer him for breeding to approved bitches. There is a wait list for his service already


 
I wanna a puppy - just like Oscar - so good looking and with a smart brain - so sweet temperament - everything


----------



## Wendy427

Oscar, you look MAHVELOUS! I wish, wish, WISH, I could have one of his puppies! Not in the cards for me right now, unfortunately.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

I must commend you for all the training you have done with Oscar.

He looks stunning in the ring and the field!


----------



## Discoverer

*Snow in Vancouver*

Last night we had the first snow storm of the season in Vancouver. I woke up half an hour before alarm, looked outside, it was all white like a fairytale!!! We spent all morning with Oscar walking in woods, saw the coyotes' trails, path of the racoons family and the other signs of the wild life on a fresh snow. Oscar was absolutely happy, so was I. 
Below are some pictures, quality isn't good as it's still dark and it's not a best camera.


----------



## love never dies

*Oscar's life in pictures -* makes my day every time - nice doggie.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

It's nice to have some snow for a change  nice pics!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427

Oscar, you're a lucky boy! Just look at all that snow. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and your family!


----------



## Discoverer

*Merry Christmas*

Oscar wishes all GRF members and their dogs a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Have nice and safe holidays everyone!


----------



## Max's Dad

Oscar sure has a beautiful coat.


----------



## love never dies

To Oscar and Discoverer:​ 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!​ 

love never dies (Dec 2012)​ 
  ​


----------



## Discoverer

*Dec 27, 2012*

Today we went to mount Seymour for a hike on a snowshoe trail. There was tons of snow all around and Oscar had a blast. He is a very happy dog in general, but snow and water really turn something in him :bowl:


----------



## dborgers

Discoverer said:


> Oscar turns 2 years in May. By then I will have all his clearances and will offer him for breeding to approved bitches. There is a wait list for his service already


Are you going to buy him a monogrammed smoking jacket?


----------



## Discoverer

dborgers said:


> Are you going to buy him a monogrammed smoking jacket?


No, I am not, cause he inherited one from his grandfather.


----------



## Wendy427

What great pics of Oscar in the snow! He's really having a ball! I love the pics of him with his girl (your daughter).


----------



## naobi1

great pictures!!


----------



## Discoverer

*Dec 28, 2012*

More fun in the snow:


----------



## Max's Dad

Really like that last shot!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Nice pictures


----------



## love never dies

I also love this one a lot. Just drop by to say Happy New Year! Have a good 2013 Oscar ​


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 4, 2013*

Went with Oscar to the beach where he found a big piece of wood so I can throw for him in the ocean


















































but the duck swimming not far from the beach got his attention and he 
looked at me several times wondering whether he should retrieve it?!
Not this time buddy, we'll go hunting on weekend, I promise.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Another great set.


----------



## Wendy427

awww Oscar you're such a good swimmer! And such a good boy to check with you Dad first before retrieving the duck!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 6, 2013*

As promised I took Oscar for a duck hunting on weekend. There weren't many birds in the sky, but we managed to bag some. Below are pictures of Oscar staying out of the frozen water between retrieves.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great photos! Cant imagine a beach time on this cold we have. Little Charlie would make a great hunt dog, he loves birds so much. It is the only sound in backyard that catches his attention.


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Little Charlie would make a great hunt dog, he loves birds so much. It is the only sound in backyard that catches his attention.


I am sure Charlie would be a great gun dog. Hunting is in retrievers blood, this is what they were bred for. Even if you don't plan to hunt, teach him a basic and who knows, maybe one day ...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Discoverer said:


> I am sure Charlie would be a great gun dog. Hunting is in retrievers blood, this is what they were bred for. Even if you don't plan to hunt, teach him a basic and who knows, maybe one day ...


I just don't want to put that idea in my husband's mind.:uhoh:


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I just don't want to put that idea in my husband's mind.:uhoh:


All wives are the same


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Discoverer said:


> All wives are the same


Yep, you have one you know us all.:


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> As promised I took Oscar for a duck hunting on weekend. There weren't many birds in the sky, but we managed to bag some. Below are pictures of Oscar staying out of the frozen water between retrieves.


Super!  He looks so proud atop that log!


----------



## Jacey's boy

Went through the entire thread today. Oscar is one good looking Golden! His early pictures made me want to get another puppy. My Jacey is going to be 6 soon so it's been far too long since those little puppy days!


----------



## love never dies

- Oscar is everyone dream golden - handsome and with brain - best friend - he will also get many many titles when he is a little bit more mature.


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 16, 2013*

It's only two days left till the end of the 2012-2013 duck hunting season, so we went once more before it's all over. It wasn't nearly as good as on weekend, but still got few ducks. 


























More pictures (GRAPHIC CONTENT!) and a short video available in the thread


----------



## Max's Dad

Nice photos. Also enjoyed the video. Oscar sure is a good boy.


----------



## Wendy427

great pics, and I, too enjoyed the video! Oscar really looks like he enjoys this!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 21, 2013*

With a recent temperature drop our lake got frozen, but the ducks aren't thinking to move anywhere









and like to tease poor Oscar









Although ice is thin and cracks near the shore, it's strong enough to hold Oscar









so he went to explore a bit further walking really slow. (I tried the ice myself before letting him go)


----------



## Wendy427

brrrr looks cold! You're braver than I am to walk on that ice!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 28, 2013*

Few pictures from the weekend


----------



## love never dies

Big Hugs to Oscar


----------



## Wendy427

Same here: BIG hugs to Oscar!


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> Few pictures from the weekend


He looks so beautiful!


----------



## Discoverer

*Feb 14, 2013*

Oscar wishes all furry and human friends a very Happy Valentine's Day! :--heart:


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Valentine's Day to you and yours, too!

:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Donatella

I just looked through this thread....first of all Oscar is Gorgeous! And your photography....just stunning! It's Art


----------



## love never dies

Greeting Oscar and where have you been? Good boy


----------



## Discoverer

love never dies said:


> ... where have you been?


We went to Disney World in Florida to enjoy company of other dogs, mice and many creatures while Oscar stayed with our oldest daughter


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like fun!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I missed so many beautiful photos of Oscar but enjoyed them all at once. Hugs to Oscar. I wish he could teach Charlie some manners.


----------



## Discoverer

*Feb 23, 2013*

We went with Oscar for a geese hunt this morning. Came home empty handed, haven't fired a single shot. I stepped on a quicksand while walking along the shoreline and was sitting waist deep in the mud. I had to use a help of my buddy hunter, as I cannot get off the hole on my own. Very unpleasant feeling, to say at least ... 



















Do you think Oscar is dirty? You should see him (actually both of us) when I stuck in the mud


----------



## Cari

I must say (not that this isn't the consensus here) but Oscar is, hands down, THE most beautiful Golden I have EVER seen. Scratch that...most beautiful dog period! And with hunting and conformation in him too. My, oh my! He really is fantastic. I bet you feel blessed to have him and I know he is blessed to have such dedicated and loving humans.

Simply stunning. What a dog!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

At least you and Oscar are okay.


----------



## Brave

Quicksand! How scary!!! I am so glad you and Oscar are ok. 

I agree with how gorgeous he is. Always will be, too. 

Sorry about not getting any geese tonight. Next time? 

What's next on the docket? More hunting or time to dip your toes back in conformation shows?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

OMG Quicksand! How scary! So glad you both are OK. Those are cute pics of you and your daughter at Disney World!


----------



## Discoverer

*Mar 17, 2013 (1 year 10 months)*


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Oscar looks great...wonderful pictures...that picture of the mallard is sure nicely composed.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Wendy427

It's great to see Oscar again! He looks wonderful! And, beautiful photo of the duck.


----------



## love never dies

Look at Oscar- a very nice retriever


----------



## sunset

Oscar is one of these most beautiful goldens I have have ever seen. I really enjoyed seeing all of the pictures of him growing up.


----------



## love never dies

sunset said:


> Oscar is one of these most beautiful goldens I have have ever seen. I really enjoyed seeing all of the pictures of him growing up.


 
Me too. I am his biggest fan


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar is sooo handsome and your photos are great, I wish I could send you Charlie for a photo shoot.


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Oscar is sooo handsome and your photos are great, I wish I could send you Charlie for a photo shoot.


Oh sure, send him over, Oscar will teach him some tricks and I'll take lots of pictures. But beware - you may need to buy a shotgun after Oscar's teaching


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Discoverer said:


> Oh sure, send him over, Oscar will teach him some tricks and I'll take lots of pictures. But beware - you may need to buy a shotgun after Oscar's teaching


I was afraid of it, but first Charlie has to learn how to walk on the leash.:uhoh:


----------



## Discoverer

*Mar 21, 2013*

Does he look like Akela from the Jungle book on this photo?


----------



## Jennifer1

Love all the photos!
It's amazing to see them grow all at once!


----------



## Discoverer

*March 31, 2013*

Oscar likes to bring home gigantic sticks he found during our walk. Here is a short video I captured today:






and this is a pile of wood Oscar brought for the last month or so.


----------



## Wendy427

Oscar's on a mission, for sure! Looks like he loves gathering wood for you!


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Oscar's on a mission, for sure! Looks like he loves gathering wood for you!


Indeed, we don't have to worry about the firewood supply anymore


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Love all the photos!


----------



## Discoverer

*April 21, 2013 (1 year 11 months)*


----------



## Max's Dad

Oscar is looking good!


----------



## Wendy427

Oscar, you're looking so REGAL! Hard to believe you're almost 2 years old!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Handsome boy and hard worker too! Did he go to school, maybe he could find some better paid job.


----------



## love never dies

love the short video... and the recent pics... I guess Oscar is about 78 lbs?


----------



## Discoverer

love never dies said:


> I guess Oscar is about 78 lbs?


His current weight is 79.3 lbs


----------



## CStrong73

Discoverer said:


> His current weight is 79.3 lbs


How much has he grown in his second year? Rocket is 1 year old (tomorrow!!) and weighs in at 72lbs. He doesn't seem to have grown much in the last few months, so I'm curious how much he'll change/gain over the next year.

As always....LOVE your photos. Oscar is gorgeous.


----------



## Discoverer

CStrong73 said:


> How much has he grown in his second year? .


Very little. He was about 74lbs a year ago. His height didn't change, but he gained more muscles.


----------



## Discoverer

*Happy birthday!!!*

Oscar is 2 years old today! Happy birthday buddy! 
arty::banana::jamming::drummer:arty2:

Below is a short collage of Oscar's photos from his second year:


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Oscar! Great video!


----------



## *Laura*

I have so enjoyed going through your pictures of Oscar. Happy Birthday to the handsome birthday boy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 2nd Birthday Oscar, you're such a beautiful boy.

Great video, really enjoyed it.

BC is so beatuiful, I've been a Beach girl a good part of my life. After seeing these pictures of your gorgeous surroundings I may have to consider trading in my piece of heaven.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday, dear Oscar! I've truly been enjoying the past 2 years watching you grow into a handsome young man. Love the video!


----------



## T-Joy

Happy Birthday Oscar!!! You are just GORGEOUS ! We wish you very happy, healthy and long life ! 
Love <3


----------



## love never dies

Happy Happy Birthday Oscar!!!! 
Thank you for making me happy every time I click your thread


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 2nd Birthday sweet Oscar. You are beautiful and smart boy. We are so happy to have you here, one of the most handsome boys on the forum.


----------



## Discoverer

And here comes the cake's photos









Yummy!



























And the very delicious ice cream!!! (No he didn't eat the whole bucket  )


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love those photos, cake looks very yummy and I can see Oscar "made a wish".


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Happy birthday Oscar!! hopefully we can meet again soon


----------



## Barkr

Oscar is one handsome lad, and busy too . Happy Birthday Oscar.


----------



## 2golddogs

Happy Birthday to the very handsome Oscar!!


----------



## Discoverer

*May 30, 2013*

Last night I walked Oscar off leash at our park and noted nobody on trail except us. In half hour or so we came across this sign:










Oh, oh ... we turned back and went home checking back and up every 20-30 seconds ...










When got home I checked the news and it appeared there is a bold cougar in our area that forced officials to close a whole park.

Next morning at around 6am I heard some sound in our backyard, then saw just a shadow of some animal faded in bushes and a few moments later two guys with guns and hounds run across my backyard. 
We don't have fence so practically live right in the forest and that's what they been after:









Picture taken by neighbor, it's about three meters from our entry door.

At around 8.15am I heard two gun shots, went to check out - the cougar was killed ...










Conservation officers said they had no option but to shoot the cougar because they feared it would return if relocated, and because it showed no fear of human interaction after repeated sightings, including some in nearby backyards. They said the cougar may have a sibling in the area ...


----------



## Zuca's mom

Too bad for the cougar. He was beautiful. So happy you and Oscar didn't run into him. That was too close for comfort.


----------



## Vantica

Poor cougar.  They are my favourite wild cat. Sadness. I would have kept him. Lol.


----------



## Helo's Mom

That's so sad. It didn't even look full grown.


----------



## Discoverer

For sure that kitten was too young to die, just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time ... Very sad indeed.


----------



## Donatella

Wow....that cougar story...it could have been bad , shame it happened.


----------



## Discoverer

*OFA Clearances*

All clearances are done and registered with OFA, so Oscar confirmed being the healthy dog and ready to pass his greatness to future generations


----------



## Discoverer

And for those who curious here is Oscar's Pelvic Rad:


----------



## Discoverer

*June 9 2013*

Sunny day at Birch bay beach


----------



## Max's Dad

Beautiful photos. Always enjoy seeing Oscar in action!


----------



## Wendy427

Beautiful photos! Oscar looks GReat!


----------



## love never dies

Discoverer said:


> All clearances are done and registered with OFA, so Oscar confirmed being the healthy dog and ready to pass his greatness to future generations


 
Congratulations - Oscar's Registered CKC name is so cool too


----------



## Discoverer

Few more pictures from the beach.


----------



## love never dies

Always happy - great pictures - love Oscar


----------



## Discoverer

*Trip to Oregon*

We went for a road trip along Oregon coast and below are some Oscar's pictures from that trip.

First day in Astoria:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just catching up with Oscar's news, great pictures and handsome Oscar, as I said that so many times!
So Oscar is kinda ready to be daddy, any news on that side?


----------



## Neeko13

Awesome pics as usual, love catching up w Oscar s adventures....


----------



## Discoverer

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So Oscar is kinda ready to be daddy, any news on that side?


Not yet, as Oscar's mate has to have all clearances and be up to his (or ours?  ) standards. We'll also try to finish his conformation championship and get at least JH title, but I am busy with so many other things this summer ...


----------



## Discoverer

*Trip to Oregon*

Day two - Cannon beach










Oscar isn't really mastered his flying skills yet


----------



## love never dies

Beautiful pictures - Oscar is a happy golden - road trip !!


----------



## MyBuddy22

wow those pictures are amazing, beautiful!


----------



## Discoverer

*Road trip to Oregon*

Day three - Newport


----------



## CStrong73

Great photos, as usual.
Oscar always looks so HAPPY. Just like a Golden should.


----------



## Neeko13

I just love his coloring....and I just wanna grab his feet, and squeeze them, and then kiss them!!!


----------



## Alaska7133

Your beautiful boy should have no problem passing his JH or WC! He's a wonderful hunter. He's everything a golden was meant to be. The interesting part is, there isn't a great deal of hunt and field titles in his pedigree. Which just goes to show you that our breed was meant to be hunted!


----------



## Max's Dad

Great photos! Especially like the last one.


----------



## love never dies

Handsome Oscar !!! Never a dull moment in life.


----------



## Discoverer

love never dies said:


> Handsome Oscar !!! Never a dull moment in life.


I even took him with us to run a sand dunes buggy. It was a very bumpy ride, so he looks a bit tense, but everybody survived, although driver got lots of screaming from the human passengers :bowl:


----------



## Discoverer

*Road trip to Oregon*

Day 6 or 7 ... Crater Lake


















We could sit the whole day and meditate this gorgeous view.


----------



## CStrong73

OMG...that looks like a portrait taken in a studio with one of those painted backdrops. Especially in that second shot...I'd swear he was sitting on some sand in a studio and everything from the edge of the cliff on out was just a backdrop. LOL!

I've never seen water quite that color in an inland lake. What a gorgeous spot!


----------



## Discoverer

CStrong73 said:


> OMG...that looks like a portrait taken in a studio with one of those painted backdrops. Especially in that second shot...I'd swear he was sitting on some sand in a studio and everything from the edge of the cliff on out was just a backdrop. LOL!


Then his coat would look much better, as you can see he's still wet after recent swim 


CStrong73 said:


> I've never seen water quite that color in an inland lake. What a gorgeous spot!


The lake's depth is 592m (1,943 ft), it is the deepest lake in the US and the seventh deepest in the world. There are no rivers flowing into or out of the lake; the evaporation is compensated for by rain and snowfall at a rate such that the total amount of water is replaced every 250 years. That's a reason the water has such unique color.


----------



## Max's Dad

Great shots. That last one looks a little precarious.


----------



## Brave

When I saw your last photos, I was thinking I my head, "omg is that crater lake??" Because I had scrolled through the photos and not the thread.  super cool!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

amazing, breath-taking photos! Yes, I have to admit that last photo DOES look a bit precarious!


----------



## love never dies

----*Breathtaking photographs blow my mind away*----


----------



## Discoverer

*Oscar and beaver*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Please be very wary of Oscar around beavers. They've been known to lure them and then drown them. I'll try to find a link. Link added below.


----------



## Helo's Mom

That is so cool you were able to watch a beaver like that!! It's like it was playing with Oscar, catch me if you can.  Were you at all afraid it would attack him?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Loved the vid and of course all the pictures you have posted. That boy sure lives one full life


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

PLEASE take caution. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/35994-beavers-danger-your-dogs.html

Beavers are dangerous to dogs. This link is a NEWF that was drowned by a beaver. Ardeagold was a long time member here and this was a person she knew...not a hoax/


----------



## Discoverer

Helo's Mom said:


> That is so cool you were able to watch a beaver like that!! It's like it was playing with Oscar, catch me if you can.  Were you at all afraid it would attack him?


I was a bit nervous at first as I know the beavers can seriously hurt the dog, but they were doing this "catch me if you can" game for three days in a row and the beaver actually let Oscar get very close and than dove under and pop up two meters behind, so beaver was definitely playing with him. This video is the last 2 minutes of the play, Oscar been chasing the beaver at least for 10 minutes before we start filming.


----------



## Discoverer

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> PLEASE take caution. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iscussion/35994-beavers-danger-your-dogs.html
> 
> Beavers are dangerous to dogs. This link is a NEWF that was drowned by a beaver. Ardeagold was a long time member here and this was a person she knew...not a hoax/


Thank you for the link, and yes beavers can be very dangerous to dogs and even to humans, so you'll have be absolutely sure what you're doing before letting your dog to play with wild creatures. This particular beaver's family (3 of them) been observed for many days and I saw them playing with other dogs. These beavers are young and curious and the pond I let Oscar play is far away from their dome, so they don't feel any thread at all.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Betty - that was the first thing I thought of too.

In aside, the Oklahoma City area has gotten so much rain in the last 24 hours that a woman took a picture of two beavers walking down a street in Norman.
PHOTOS: Why did the beavers cross the road? The Norman flooding | KFOR.com
Hopefully this link will take you right to the picture - it's #1 of 5.


----------



## boomers_dawn

Sorry to be a buzzkill but beavers are extremely territorial animals. I would never let a dog play with or chase any beaver(s).


----------



## puddinhd58

A beaver slapping the water is a warning.... That is like a dog growling... It looks like your pup is having fun but I would not let him continue to play with them....


----------



## Discoverer

*August 12, 2013*

We went camping for a week on a remote Hornby island and Oscar had fun making new friends.


----------



## Alaska7133

Wonderful photos of Oscar. It makes me laugh when I see his fluffy self out there retrieving ducks! Since his breeding is all show, it's great to see that the desire to hunt wasn't bred out of him. He's a great dog. Maybe we'll see him in the breed ring one day! Do you share your photos with his breeder? I'm sure they'd love to know how much fun he has duck hunting!


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> Do you share your photos with his breeder? I'm sure they'd love to know how much fun he has duck hunting!


I surely do! In fact the breeder is a hunter himself and they are absolutely love to see Oscar field's photos, which I send them regularly. Although most of their dogs are from show line, there are also some great gun dogs with field titles. it seems Oscar inherited both talents.


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> We went camping for a week on a remote Hornby island and Oscar had fun making new friends.


Looks like Oscar had a good time!


----------



## Discoverer

*September 16, 2013*

Couple pictures from the last weekend hunting:


----------



## Winnypoo

What exceptional views and such a handsome boy Oscar! Your photos made my day! Hope you keep adding more!


----------



## Discoverer

*Oct 15, 2013*

Hunting last weekend


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Handsome Oscar is in the action again. Cool pictures!


----------



## T-Joy

Beautiful boy Oscar <3


----------



## Brave

What a stud!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133

Heck I think you and your boy will knock them dead on hunt tests. His retrieves on water are wonderful. Water is where most dogs fail on a test. So next spring think about running him in some tests! By the way my Lucy has some Chuckanut in her too. Have fun out there!


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> By the way my Lucy has some Chuckanut in her too.


It always nice to meet some new relatives  Oscar says Hi to Lucy :wave:


----------



## Discoverer

*October 27, 2013*

This autumn is very dry in Vancouver, as a result - not too many ducks. So we skipped one weekend from the hunting and showed Oscar at Lower Mainland Dog Fanciers of BC. It's all breed conformation show in Abbosford. 
Results are as follow:
Friday - 3rd place - no points
Saturday - Winner dog and Best of Winners - 3 points
Sunday - Winner dog and Best of Winners - 3 points

4 more points left till his Canadian championship.

Considering I haven't trained Oscar at all for conformation since last spring - he did insanely good. I guess his famous grandfather genes showed up, he looked so natural in the ring and his handler did absolutely awesome job. I can't be more proud of him!






































Most likely I'll show him one more time before Christmas.
but now - back to hunting, pictures to follow.


----------



## love never dies

*Way To Go!*


----------



## love never dies

... Can, US, International Championship?
... Hunting? Agility? 
... All in one?

Way To Go Oscar


----------



## Max's Dad

Oscar sure is a handsome and versatile boy! Good going!


----------



## Alaska7133

I completely understood why he won! And he's a real hunting dog too! Good for you!


----------



## Discoverer

*November 3,2013*

As expected we went hunting with Oscar today. There are still not many ducks around, we got only three, but those were beautiful mallards. Hopefully in the next few weeks the migratory birds start coming from the north. 
And here comes the pictures.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Adorable pictures... But BuRrr isn't that water freezing lol


----------



## love never dies

Beautiful pictures 

Oscar is about 73 lbs now?


----------



## MrsKuhn

Can I ask you a dumb question? 

I see he is off leash in pretty much every picture. How did you train a solid recall and stick with me? I want to let Tanner run free but don't know how to get that down and solid. He is extremely food driven.


----------



## Discoverer

MrsKuhn said:


> Adorable pictures... But BuRrr isn't that water freezing lol


It's still above freezing point  He loves swimming, but after doing the long retrieves he starts shivering, that's one of the reasons he has his vest on.


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks cold, but great pictures.


----------



## Discoverer

love never dies said:


> Beautiful pictures
> 
> Oscar is about 73 lbs now?


78 lbs. He looks losing some weight, but he didn't. It mostly cause to his grooming for the show, so he seems less fluffier, especially his head.


----------



## Discoverer

MrsKuhn said:


> Can I ask you a dumb question?
> 
> I see he is off leash in pretty much every picture. How did you train a solid recall and stick with me? I want to let Tanner run free but don't know how to get that down and solid. He is extremely food driven.


It's not a dumb question, as recall is one of the most important commands you dog should know, and know very well. I start training Oscar recall when he was about 9 weeks old and train him pretty much every day, until he got his recall as solid as rock. He is coming back very reliably now and his strong recall saved him several times from serious injures or even worse ...

Here are couple videos from his early recall training:


----------



## MrsKuhn

Discoverer said:


> It's not a dumb question, as recall is one of the most important commands you dog should know, and know very well. I start training Oscar recall when he was has about 9 weeks old and train pretty much every day, until he got his recall as solid as rock. He is coming back very reliably now and his strong recall saved him several times from serious injures or even worse ...
> 
> Here are couple videos from his early recall training:


Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoverer

MrsKuhn said:


> Thank you


I don't know how old is your dog, but you definitely should use his food drive to recall. One thing I saw way too often amongst new dog owners - they call their dogs back many times with little or no reaction and when eventually dog returned they lecture him or even worse - punish for not coming back, So the next time they recall their dog, guess what happen? Dog runs away, because he knows he will be punished if he'll come back. The foundation of the good recall should look like this: At a very young age use food to motivate your dog, there are different fun games you can play to train his recall, the main idea to let your dog realize that coming back to you is fun and rewarding. Never ever discipline your dog after coming to you, that's a recipe for disaster! If you call the dog and he's not coming, don't run after him, but rather run away, he will chase you. When your dog gets older change food to excited praising every time he got it right. By then your dog should have a strong recall already, but if you want to have a 100% recall then you'll have to force dog's recall every single rime you call him no matter how busy he's playing with other dogs or chasing a squirrel, he HAS to come back you every time you call him. It comes with training, train him often, but make this training be a game that you both enjoy.


----------



## Alaska7133

You won't be seeing ducks from up here for awhile. Normally ours start leaving in Aug. last year we had 4 hard frost the first week of Sept. Then lots of snow by middle of Sept. The ground froze very early, so all the ducks left pretty quick. This year is the warmest fall since 1940. The ground is not frozen yet, we have no snow on the ground. The water is still open. So lots of ducks haven't been pushed south yet. So I don't ink you'll see many for awhile. We don't even have below freezing temps at night right now. Extrememly warm. We keep getting those left over hurricanes from Japan that keep us warm. I think it will be a late season for you. What date does your hunting season end?


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> You won't be seeing ducks from up here for awhile. Normally ours start leaving in Aug. last year we had 4 hard frost the first week of Sept. Then lots of snow by middle of Sept. The ground froze very early, so all the ducks left pretty quick. This year is the warmest fall since 1940. The ground is not frozen yet, we have no snow on the ground. The water is still open. So lots of ducks haven't been pushed south yet. So I don't ink you'll see many for awhile. We don't even have below freezing temps at night right now. Extrememly warm. We keep getting those left over hurricanes from Japan that keep us warm. I think it will be a late season for you. What date does your hunting season end?


That's strange, cause even in Vancouver the temperature dropped below zero at nigh and I would expect much cooler weather in Alaska, very strange ...
The duck season ends at the end of January here, so we still have a few months. Fingers crossed the cold front from the Pole will be coming soon


----------



## Discoverer

*November 12, 2013*

What is really amazed me is that even two weeks after the show, being in the water many times AND covered in mud during the hunt, Oscar's coat still looks neat and beautiful. It never happen before, usually in 2-3 days after grooming his coat starts getting fluffy and messy after running in bushes and swimming.
The only difference is that this time Ken (our breeder) groomed him for the show and it really shows. I don't know what he did with Oscar coat, but I stunned with result.


----------



## Brave

Gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## Alaska7133

I agree, he looks great! I showed Lucy last in May. Her groomer/handler did a great job. I haven't bathed her since, but she swims a couple of times a week and wades in peat bogs all the time. She always looks good too. Mr. Oscar has very nice breeding. Can you post his pedigree again?

You should get ready for spring hunt tests. Oscar would be great. By the way do you use an e-collar with him? I do with Lucy.


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> Can you post his pedigree again?


Pedigree: Chuckanut Academy Award



Alaska7133 said:


> By the way do you use an e-collar with him? I do with Lucy.


He conditioned with e-collar and I always put it on during the hunts, but barely use. His recall pretty solid, but sometimes there are moments I need to push the button to take his attention: e.g. last weekend he went after the cripple duck 60-70 meters from the shore and duck started to dive and one time the duck dove under the water and never came back on a surface. Oscar swum in circles for 5 minutes searching for drowned game, so I had to push a button as he refused to come back empty handed. Few times he ran after a bear, so I had to use e-collar to bring him back. Oscar has very high pain tolerance and will take the highest voltage without wining, so I use e-collar on a low level, just to take his attention back when too much going on in a field. E-collar is a great tool, but unfortunately too many people don't know how to use it properly and as a result created many problems with their dogs...


----------



## Helo's Mom

I love the pictures you post of Oscar. He is the most beautiful golden I've ever seen. He is just stunning.


----------



## Alaska7133

Lucy has an e-collar too. Only for re-call so far. I might use it if we get going on blinds.

So they share some cousins: Chuckanut's in the Mood, Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs (I think Kirby is in a lot of breeding!) and Goldwing True Bear. Lots of the same kennels in their breeding but not the exact same dogs. I only went back 5 generations. But I think they have a lot of the same breeding. Pretty interesting! Maybe one of these days I'll head down to Vancouver for a show or hunt test it would be fun to see Oscar! Pedigree: Wiseman Wildfire Grayling Fish On


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> So they share some cousins: Chuckanut's in the Mood, Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs (I think Kirby is in a lot of breeding!) and Goldwing True Bear.


That's right! Miller (Chuckanut's In The Mood) is Andy's (Chuckanut Party Favour O Novel) grandfather. And Andy is Oscar's grandfather.


----------



## MercyMom

Discoverer said:


> What is really amazed me is that even two weeks after the show, being in the water many times AND covered in mud during the hunt, Oscar's coat still looks neat and beautiful. It never happen before, usually in 2-3 days after grooming his coat starts getting fluffy and messy after running in bushes and swimming.
> The only difference is that this time Ken (our breeder) groomed him for the show and it really shows. I don't know what he did with Oscar coat, but I stunned with result.


Wow! He's very beautiful! I love the trees in the background of the second picture.


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 19, 2013 (2.5 years)*

Oscar is on alert for squirrels and chipmunks



























A while ago I tried to teach him to find the eatable mushrooms, but he clearly didn't have much interest in them. 
There were so many mushrooms this year, so no Oscar's help is needed as they are everywhere.
Every time I walked him in the woods I brought home a big plastic bag full of mushroom and I wasn't really looked for them, just picked along the trail.


----------



## T-Joy

Wauuu The Beauty in beautiful surrounding!!! 

Love you guys <3

Love & Light


----------



## Medster

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Discoverer

*New champion !!!*

Ladies and Gentlemen!

With a great pleasure I would like to present you a new Canadian Champion - Chuckanut Academy Award aka Oscar the Great! 
After defeating 17 (!!!) dogs in a ring today at Elsie Murray all breed conformation show he received 5 points and finished his championship.
arty2::bowrofl:arty::headbang2:greenboun: :jamming::banana::appl:


----------



## Brave

Congrats!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

Congratulations


----------



## Max's Dad

Congratulations!


----------



## lhowemt

Super!!! Way to go handsome guy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133

Congratulations! He's a wonderful looking hunting dog!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations to sweet Oscar!

Charlie has a question for Oscar, what does he think about "wabbits"?


----------



## T-Joy

Bravo Oscar!!!! You deserve it !!! 

:jamming::jamming:


----------



## Kmullen

Huge Congrats!!!! Great News!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Wow congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

Congratulations!


----------



## Wendy427

Congratulations Oscar!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Congrats Oscar, that's brilliant! He's a stunning looking boy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2golddogs

Congratulations!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Congratulations on your new ch!! Your photos in the woods are magical!! Gorgeous!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoverer

*Merry Christmas !*

Oscar and family wish all two and four legged friends a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Max's Dad

And Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Max and family!


----------



## Wendy427

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all, too! Oscar looks so beautiful next to your Christmas tree.


----------



## Discoverer

Oscar was a good boy this year and got a dinosaur's bone from Santa on Christmas.


----------



## Discoverer

*Hunting*

Last week we went with my hunting buddy and limited out in 2 hours. Oscar did a great job retrieving 12 ducks from the icy water. 



















A few ducks dropped over 100 meters away and Oscar brought them all back. He was shivering, but willing to get more. This dog is amazing ...


----------



## Alaska7133

Oscar is amazing! Goldens don't mind the cold water do they!


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> Oscar is amazing! Goldens don't mind the cold water do they!


He loves cold water, but I am getting goosebumps just by watching him going through the slush back and forth for two hours ... It's COLD !


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks really cold. Oscar did a great job, as usual.


----------



## Shellbug

Love the pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

Happy New Year Oscar :wavey:


----------



## Discoverer

Playing in the snow


----------



## love never dies

Hi Oscar --- are you busy playing in the snow?


----------



## Discoverer

love never dies said:


> Hi Oscar --- are you busy playing in the snow?


He's rather getting ready for the summer


----------



## love never dies

Discoverer said:


> He's rather getting ready for the summer


 
lol.... Oscar - you are so ready for summer (...few more months) 
---- you are such a good looking doggie ----


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oscar, handsome as usual no matter what season is "on".


----------



## love never dies

Oscar ---> How are you? What you been doing


----------



## Wendy427

love never dies said:


> Oscar ---> How are you? What you been doing


I've been wondering the same thing. How's Oscar doing? :wavey:


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. How's Oscar doing? :wavey:


Sorry folks, I've been crazy busy with million things lately - got a new job, bough a new house, so didn't post as much Oscar's pictures as I should :uhoh:
He is perfectly fine, run off leash 7-10 km every day. I installed an app on my cell phone to measure the walking distance and in April it ticked over 300 kms, I guess you can easily double Oscar's distance as he's running back and forth and around me. We both can't wait for another hunting season ... 
Here are couple pictures, I'll post more, I promise!


----------



## Max's Dad

Glad to see you and Oscar are back!


----------



## Discoverer

*May 27, 2014*

Took my camera with me tonight and snapped a few pictures of our furred family member:


----------



## love never dies

Oscar! So happy to see you again!


----------



## Wendy427

There's that handsome boy! Good to see you again!


----------



## Jamm

So handsome Oscar


----------



## CStrong73

Nice to see some recent photos....I always love looking at your pictures of Oscar.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures of Oscar, he's a handsome boy.


----------



## Discoverer

*May 31, 2014*


----------



## Discoverer

*June 4, 2014*










NSDT pup is trying to get Oscar's attention, but he completely ignores her :









Best Friends Forever


----------



## GoldenCamper

Handsome guy, glad to see new pictures of him. Any hunting adventures lately or is it out of season?


----------



## Alaska7133

Those duck Tollers are high energy aren't they? We have a bunch up here. Hope you all had fun!


----------



## Discoverer

GoldenCamper said:


> Handsome guy, glad to see new pictures of him. Any hunting adventures lately or is it out of season?


There is no waterfowl hunting during the summer, so me and Oscar counting days till the new season opening in September.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Oscar, beautiful scenery.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Congratulations on new job and new house, love BFF picture, your daughter is not a little girl any more. According to posters in a thread I posted asking about a perfect dog's life, sweet Oscar is living one.


----------



## Discoverer

*June 22, 2014*










These two know each other for more than two years and can play tag for hours









Sunshine 









Cooling off in the creek


----------



## Discoverer

*July 2, 2014*

Lion King


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oscar is very handsome! What great pictures!


----------



## Wendy427

And what a handsome Lion King Oscar is!


----------



## Discoverer

*Aug 11, 2014*

Some pictures from the last week:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a handsome guy!


----------



## Discoverer

*Aug 15, 2014*




























Napping together


----------



## Discoverer

*Goose opener*

It was a slow opener this year, we only got one wave and dropped one honker, but Oscar is very happy.


----------



## loraliromance

I just went through this whole thread and I know (because I've just read it) you've heard this a million times, but Oscar is absolutely breath taking.I can only hope my pup grows up to be even 1/10th as lovely as Oscar.

Now I have to sit here and grumble some more that my good camera broke right before my pup came home and I haven't been able to afford a new one, so I've been using my terrible cell phone camera to take pictures of him growing. You have me picture jealous!


----------



## Melfice

Discoverer said:


> Some pictures from the last week:


Beautiful field and pictures!


----------



## Neeko13

Awesome shots, as usual of Oscar!!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133

Do you ever upland hunt with Oscar? He looks like he would enjoy a pheasant or two!


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> Do you ever upland hunt with Oscar? He looks like he would enjoy a pheasant or two!


Some hunters mentioned Goldens will point too. I could see a few times Oscar pointed at squirrels before start chasing them. I hope to take him out for a pheasant hunt this season, so stay tuned for report


----------



## Discoverer

Squirrel chase is on


----------



## Alaska7133

Goldens are generally flushers, not pointers. I've owned 5 goldens and only one was a pointer. If your guy is more of a pointer, good for you. I'm sure Oscar will be a very good hunting dog in whatever venue you choose.


----------



## Melfice

Discoverer said:


> Some hunters mentioned Goldens will point too. I could see a few times Oscar pointed at squirrels before start chasing them. I hope to take him out for a pheasant hunt this season, so stay tuned for report


I have a Brittany and she is an amazing dog. No training and she points to birds and squirrels in the back yard. We live in Los Angeles, so that's about all the wild life we get to see haha

If I was a hunter, I know Kerrie Ann would LOVE being out in the field. I love watching her pointing out all the critters in the yard! Good stuff


----------



## Discoverer

Alaska7133 said:


> Goldens are generally flushers, not pointers. I've owned 5 goldens and only one was a pointer. If your guy is more of a pointer, good for you. I'm sure Oscar will be a very good hunting dog in whatever venue you choose.


He would flush birds on his own, but I specifically taught him not to and now he freezes until being send to the game. And I can observe he points even on a free run without me nearby with a exception of rabbits, which he never points.


----------



## love never dies

Love this picture


----------



## pb2b

That is a great picture!


----------



## Discoverer

*Duck hunting*

The waiting is over and the duck hunting is officially opened! We went on weekend and Oscar did a great job retrieving all ducks. He was so excited so couple times he started to run without command and I didn't even have a leash with me to restrain him as usually he doesn't need one. I will bring the leash next time so he doesn't develop the bad habit.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nice to see Oscar ready for work.


----------



## rjw4244

Great pics - cute pup, cute kids


----------



## Discoverer

*Oct 26, 2014*

We went duck hunting with Oscar yesterday and bagged two teals and one nice mallard, all locals. It's unusually warm this fall, no migratory yet.


----------



## love never dies

Happy Halloween Oscar


----------



## Discoverer

*Happy Halloween !*

Happy Halloween from Oscar to all his two and four legged friends!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Oscar is beautiful! I love the photos of him at 6 months with the ducks!
It's also crazy how much his color changed since he was a baby.


----------



## Alaska7133

Tell Oscar to come down to US golden national in 2016. It will be down in the Sacramento, CA area and probably a direct flight from Vancouver down! It would be fun to see him!


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 2, 2014*

We went hunting on weekend. The fog was so thick we barely can see 10 meters in front of us. Not so many ducks fly in this conditions. We bagged just one mallard.










This swan was swimming near of our blind completely ignoring us.









That's me picking up decoys 









Not much work for Oscar this time. But he pursued the cripple duck for 100+ meters and brought it right to my hand.


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 23, 2014*

Went out to hunt with Oscar on Sunday. The weather changed several times that day from pouring rain to blue sky and back to heavy rain. We got a two men limits in several hours and dogs were soaking wet but absolutely happy.


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 29, 2014*

First snow in Vancouver


----------



## Wendy427

There's that handsome boy! Looks like he's lovin all that snow!


----------



## Discoverer

*Dec 6, 2014*

Riding home after good hunt.


----------



## Discoverer

*Dec 21, 2014*

Few more pictures of me and Oscar riding a boat last weekend:


----------



## Discoverer

*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!*

Oscar wishes all his friends a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## love never dies

Oscar - you are so cute (nice color hat)!!!! 
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Merry Christmas Oscar, to you and your family!


----------



## JordanWalker

Oscar is such a handsome boy. I really love all his pictures. Oscar's life is such an amazing. I also like my dog Max to experience these adventures.
Merry Christmas Oscar!


----------



## Discoverer

*Snow hike*

Went with family for a snow hike at a near mountain. Oscar was super excited (as usual) to play in a snow


----------



## lhowemt

Our girls are very happy to see snow season too!


----------



## Karen519

*Wonderful pictures!!*

Love all of the pictures!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Only just found this thread :doh:. Oh good 70 pages. Just need chocolate and wine! What an amazing dog. Gorgeous kids. Fabulous photos.


----------



## 2golddogs

Beautiful pictures. Oscar is an amazing and handsome dog.


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 10, 2015*



Alaska7133 said:


> Do you ever upland hunt with Oscar? He looks like he would enjoy a pheasant or two!


Got two pheasants last Saturday. Oscar's face says it all


----------



## rjw4244

.
Ha! I can imagine what Rocky would do if saw these beautiful birds - grab one and take off!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 11, 2015*

After a great pheasant hunt on Saturday we decided to try our luck with ducks on Sunday. It looked very promising in a morning. One hour before sunrise many ducks were landing on our decks and I shot a first mallard 10 minutes after the legal shooting time but then it started to rain and all ducks disappeared :uhoh:
Next three hours we saw probably 3-4 ducks flying out of reach and finally called it a day.


----------



## Discoverer

RockysDad said:


> .
> Ha! I can imagine what Rocky would do if saw these beautiful birds - grab one and take off!


It would be great if not trained dog can grab a live (or just killed) bird and carry it. Many dogs who has no problem to retrieve bumpers and paint rollers struggle to mouth a real bird.


----------



## Discoverer

*Feeding time*


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those two are so cute!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Oscar sure reminds me of one of my friends Goldens, I wonder maybe they're related somewhere down the line.


----------



## Discoverer

GoldenSkies said:


> Oscar sure reminds me of one of my friends Goldens, I wonder maybe they're related somewhere down the line.


Quite possible. If you want to share the details about your friend's Golden we can find out for sure.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Discoverer said:


> Quite possible. If you want to share the details about your friend's Golden we can find out for sure.


I keep forgetting to ask who his parents are I'll let you know when I visit them next.. But his name is Griffin I know the litter theme was either OPI nail polish colors or ice cream flavors haha they had another golden so I can't remember which one is which... heres a photo of him from 2011, couldn't find any recent ones.


----------



## Discoverer

GoldenSkies said:


> I keep forgetting to ask who his parents are I'll let you know when I visit them next.. But his name is Griffin I know the litter theme was either OPI nail polish colors or ice cream flavors haha they had another golden so I can't remember which one is which... heres a photo of him from 2011, couldn't find any recent ones.
> View attachment 521657


I know one of the Oscar's sibling called Crispy Cream  and she's quite a show girl as Wayne finished her both in the States and Canada.


----------



## skyqueen

That does it i am getting my puppy a sand box when I get her. That is so cute how can you stand it. Ha!


----------



## Discoverer

skyqueen said:


> That does it i am getting my puppy a sand box when I get her. That is so cute how can you stand it. Ha!


Are these kind of pictures that inspired you?


----------



## RSHANNING

Now I have puppy fever! Those pictures are pricelss. I guess I should start looking


----------



## Discoverer

*May 4, 2015*

It was a great weather on weekend. Below are few Oscar's pictures I snapped during our walk.


----------



## Melfice

I love the pictures! Beautiful landscape and pup! You are very lucky indeed


----------



## Discoverer

*May 10, 2015*

Oscar is 4 years old today! 

arty2::heartbeat:You_Rock_arty::headbang2:
:jester::jamming:

Happy birthday, buddy!


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Birthday Oscar, you gorgeous, gorgeous boy.


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Oscar!


----------



## love never dies

Hey Oscar,

Happy Birthday. You are always handsome and healthy. All the best!!!!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Oscar, you handsome boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*Happy 4th Birthday sweet Oscar!*​ 
I still remember your puppy picture first time sailing.

Wishing you long, healthy and happy life with your loving family.

Enjoy your birthday cake.


----------



## Discoverer

*May 18, 2015*










This little fella really got on Oscar's nerve


----------



## GoldenSkies

Happy belated birthday to Oscar!


----------



## Daisy123

I just found this thread. Oscar looks like an amazing dog and he is gorgeous!


----------



## Discoverer

*May 21, 2015 Oscar and Zeus in action*

Oscar and his hunting buddy Zeus are always super excited to see and play with each other










Apologies for the fuzzy pictures, but these guys are very fast to follow with my camera 










Look at the Oscar's face - pure happiness










And then the wrestling begins, but because Oscar is much bigger, he usualy lays down and gives Zeus some legs-up










Tired pooch is a happy pooch


----------



## Discoverer

*May 27, 2015*

We had a close encounter with a bear last night.










It wasn't a particular big bear, I would say at his second year.
Oscar was off leash as usual and run after the bear, but I quickly recalled him (probably much louder than I should) and he came right back wondering about excitement in my voice  
The poor bear was terrified and run away into bushes crashing everything on his way like a tank.
And once again all the recall training we were doing with Oscar for years has proven its worth.


----------



## Wendy427

Wow! Thank goodness for 100% recall!


----------



## Discoverer

*Bear onto the porch*

Woman shows a bear who's a boss here  






It's not my video, but too funny not to share


----------



## Max's Dad

Now I can see it. Very cute.


----------



## Discoverer

*June 4, 2015*

It's happening practically every day ...

This is how Oscar looks at a beginning of our walk:









and at the end:


----------



## Wendy427

Discoverer said:


> It's happening practically every day ...
> 
> This is how Oscar looks at a beginning of our walk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at the end:


A muddy Oscar is a happy Oscar!


----------



## Discoverer

*June 30, 2015*

*Happy gotcha day, Oscar!*

4 years ago Oscar came into our life and we have a blast ever since. Happy gotcha day, buddy!








Oscar with his siblings at 4 weeks old






Oscar with her mother April at breeder's when we came to pick him up.





At this video April fed Oscar before let him go with us. Somehow she knew they will part and let him suck her for the last time. She's an incredible mother.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy gotcha day Oscar! What sweet videos. I've loved watching you grow up!


----------



## Discoverer

*Hotspots*

This summer is breaking all temperature records and is considered as the hottest and driest summer ever in BC. Oscar feels fine during the day in the air conditioned house, but walking outside is too hot for him. He always pulls me towards the ocean to cool off. But unfortunately a heat combined with a moisture is a perfect recipe for the hot spots. Despite all precautions made, Oscar got two nasty hot spots last week under his right ear. There was lots of discussions for this topic already, but I want to share my experience how to deal with the hot spots that works well for us.
First I trim the affected area. It doesn’t have to be completely shaved, just clip the hair around.
Second, I mix 100g of vodka with 10 aspirin’s pills that crushed into powder-like substance. Alcohol kills bacteria and the aspirin acts as an anti-inflammatory drug to reduce itchiness. 









I usually apply the above mix in a morning and then at evening clean the wound with a rubbing alcohol and apply the polysporin cream for the nigh. I continue this routine for 3 days. The most important at this time is to prevent the dog from scratching the hot spot affected area, so I put the plastic cone (aka collar of shame) on his head.









Usually after 3 days the affected area is starting to dry out. I continue to sanitize the hot spots with rubbing alcohol for another 2 days. At this time usually the scab is beginning to form, which is a good sign of the healing. 
*NOTE: Be extremely careful with the rubbing alcohol, it’s very effective to kill bacteria and promote the rapid drying, but can be irritating to your dog’s skin and a life threating if swallowed even in small dose. Don’t ever use alcohol on areas where your dog can lick it!*
After 5 days of treatment the affected area should be dry and scabs well formed. This time I stopped applying any solutions on his skin, but keep the collar on for another few days until the scab is off and the area is healed completely. 








Oscar in general is a healthy dog (knock on wood) and rarely gets any hot spots, but when he did, the above method works every time and in one week the hotspot is completely healed.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear Oscar has hot spots. Hope they clear-up, but sounds like you are on top of it!


----------



## Daisy123

Aww poor baby. He still looks cute though!


----------



## Discoverer

Max's Dad said:


> So sorry to hear Oscar has hot spots. Hope they clear-up, but sounds like you are on top of it!


Thank you Dave. Yes, they healed well and the hair will grow back in no time


----------



## Brave

Oscar is such a trooper!!!!!! Thank you for sharing your experiences. And as always.... Love the photos!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Happy very late gotcha day! (same as my birthday)
Glad to hear the hot spots are healing. Oscar is looking beautiful as always.


----------



## Discoverer

*Aug 9, 2015*

Oscar and deer


----------



## Discoverer

*Aug 12, 2015*

Kayaking with Oscar at Desolation sound


----------



## Discoverer

*Aug 27, 2015*


----------



## Wendy427

Love the pics! Oscar sure has a wonderful life!


----------



## Harleysmum

Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> Oscar sure has a wonderful life!


I've been already asked by several people to adopt them as a pet ))


----------



## Discoverer

*Sep 21, 2015*

I rode the bike with Oscar last night and we stopped at the river to enjoy the beautiful sunset.


----------



## Daisy123

I can't get over how handsome he is -great pictures!


----------



## rjw4244

. Did he want to jump in? - they love the water!


.





Discoverer said:


> I rode the bike with Oscar last night and we stopped at the river to enjoy the beautiful sunset.


----------



## Discoverer

RockysDad said:


> . Did he want to jump in? - they love the water!
> 
> .


If you expand the image, you'll see his coat is very wet. So yes, he was in the water


----------



## GoldenSkies

Oscar is so fluffy!


----------



## Winnypoo

GoldenSkies said:


> Oscar is so fluffy!


 SO Adorable!


----------



## Discoverer

*Oct 5, 2015*

We walked with Oscar last night when I noticed something on a tree. When we got close enough that "something" happen to be a bear ! I have no clue what he was doing up there, as all berries long gone. Another puzzle is how the tiny branches can hold the heavy animal like bear ...


----------



## GoldenSkies

That's crazy!!! lol


----------



## rjw4244

.
Love this shot - does he get an apple?

.


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 4, 2015*

Autumn theme


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 8, 2015*

Rare peaceful moments between these two


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 15, 2015*

Great hunting last weekend. More pictures are in thread


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 20, 2015*

Oscar and Luna


----------



## GoldenSkies

Who is Luna, is she your new puppy? She is just adorable! Oscar looking handsome as always


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just catching up with Oscar's thread, I missed out so much. 
The video of little Oscar with his mom April made me smile, she was a great mother to him.
And love those photos with little Luna, double the cuteness!


----------



## Discoverer

*Nov 29, 2015*

We went hunting pheasants with Oscar this morning and it was so beautiful out there, all trees are in frost- magnificent, just like the pictures from the old fairy tales ...


----------



## Discoverer

*Merry Christmas*

Oscar and Luna wish all two and four legged friend a very Merry Chrismas and Happy New Year !



















and a blooper that makes me smile


----------



## Wendy427

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to all of you, too! Such cute pictures!


----------



## Discoverer

*Jan 3, 2016*

We went skiing at Sun peaks and the dogs had a blast playing in snow


----------



## Max's Dad

Great pictures. I know Max would love all that snow. Correct me if I am wrong, but are you now a two Golden Retriever family?


----------



## Discoverer

Max's Dad said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but are you now a two Golden Retriever family?


Correct. We got a new pup about a month ago. Her name is Luna and here is her own thread


----------



## Jacey's boy

Just finished catching up! Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Discoverer

*Feb 15, 2016*


----------



## Discoverer

*Mar 10, 2016*

Oscar is 5 years young today!
Happy birthday buddy!
:greenboun:banana::jamming::appl::hyper::drummer:


His favorite ice-creme.









yum, yum




















Luna wants to celebrate with Oscar too


----------



## Wendy427

Happy 5th Birthday Oscar! Wow does time fly!


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy Birthday Oscar! Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Amystelter

Happy birthday Oscar! Just love stumbling upon threads with such awesome pics. Thank you -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Discoverer

*Mar 20, 2016*

Sailing with dogs



















Oscar is always so happy to be on a sailboat


----------



## Discoverer

*June 6, 2016*

After 5 years there is still a tension between these two, but at least they can lay down close to each other 










but still facing in the opposite direction, pretending they don't see each other


----------



## Discoverer

*June 12, 2016*

Oscar's meeting a new family member - 6 days old granddaughter Maya


----------



## Wendy427

Discoverer said:


> Oscar's meeting a new family member - 6 days old granddaughter Maya


How precious. Congratulations! Is this your first grandchild?


----------



## Discoverer

Wendy427 said:


> How precious. Congratulations! Is this your first grandchild?


Yes, she's my first grandchild


----------



## Amystelter

Wendy took my words. Absolutely precious -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum

Congratulations!


----------



## Discoverer

Oscar and Luna found a Eevee on a road and Oscar went to sniff her butt


----------



## Discoverer

*Aug 31, 2016*

Oscar and Luna walking in woods


----------



## Helo's Mom

Two very beautiful, happy dogs.


----------



## Max's Dad

Not sure why, but only seeing "?" marks.


----------



## Wendy427

I don't see anything at all on my iPhone. Maybe you can post a question on the tech thread?


----------



## Amystelter

No images on my iPad.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Discoverer

*Oscar is 6 years old*

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Oscar! Seems like just yesterday that you were a puppy. Luna looks great too!


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Oscar! Good to see you back! Max is only about 6 months older than you.


----------



## KiwiD

Happy Birthday Oscar!


----------



## Amystelter

Happy Birthday! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

